# Free Platinum HD?



## l8er

As of today (August 1st) the Dish Network website now shows Platinum HD is free with any other HD package. (And there's no place to add Platinum HD to any existing package). So for those of us already subscribing to an HD package, shouldn't Platinum HD now be included at no additional charge?

Edit (8/13/2009): for the benefit of anyone coming to the party late:

1) As of 8/1/2009 the Platinum HD add-on for $10/month no longer exists.
2) The channels that were part of Platinum HD should now be free for any Dish Network sub, in spite of anything the Dish Network website says or Dish Network CSRs might tell you. Since you can no longer buy "Platinum HD" it is now part of the Dish Network HD package. (This is NOT JUST FOR NEW SUBSCRIBERS).
3) Anyone subscribing to any Dish Network HD package should be able to the get the former Platinum HD channels for free.
4) THE ONLY EXCEPTION TO THIS MAY BE TURBOHD SUBS who did not subscribe to the Platinum HD add-on prior to 8/1/2009.

See the following posts in this thread for more info:
ttp://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2173310&postcount=10
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2175327&postcount=36


----------



## Dcm210

what does platinum HD include? I have D-TV so I'm just curious.


----------



## lparsons21

It is those few channels that don't have SD to go with them. HD movies, MGMHD and so forth.

D* charges $5 for them, E* was charging $10 and now it is zero...

Supposedly by September it will be credited off those that already are paying for it. Time will tell of course.


----------



## solmakou

lparsons21 said:


> It is those few channels that don't have SD to go with them. HD movies, MGMHD and so forth.
> 
> D* charges $5 for them, E* was charging $10 and now it is zero...
> 
> Supposedly by September it will be credited off those that already are paying for it. Time will tell of course.


Where did you hear this? From what I understand it will continue to be charged to people who have had platinum HD.


----------



## lparsons21

solmakou said:


> Where did you hear this? From what I understand it will continue to be charged to people who have had platinum HD.


Sat guys forums. To be fair, there are as many that swear if you have it you'll still pay as there are those that say they've been told you won't. Fairly typical Dish change, mass confusion!!

They could have made this a big plus, but it seems they'd rather confuse!!


----------



## CABill

Here's one data point. I didn't have PlatinumHD, so I phoned to add it. At first, she said it would be $10, but when I mentioned it was free for new subs, she said it wouldn't cost anything (she'd forgot about the change). 

Unfortunately, I now don't have any HD channels from BronzeHD either, and they can't add it back. They are still trying to at least restore the BronzeHD I had. Might be fine with monthly Classic, by my annual Classic seems to be a problem.


----------



## johnteeee

Hi
Just a comment:
The "PLATINUM HD" isn't free as they increased all packages by $5 Dollars. And
of course no more Turbo Hd either.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Secic

l8er said:


> As of today (August 1st) the Dish Network website now shows Platinum HD is free with any other HD package. (And there's no place to add Platinum HD to any existing package). So for those of us already subscribing to an HD package, shouldn't Platinum HD now be included at no additional charge?


The package is just for new subs. If you had Platimum HD in the past you can't get it.


----------



## jclewter79

johnteeee said:


> Hi
> Just a comment:
> The "PLATINUM HD" isn't free as they increased all packages by $5 Dollars. And
> of course no more Turbo Hd either.
> 
> Thanks.


They did not increase the price of the packages, they just include the prise of locals now, thats all and i am sure you can still decline it if you wish.


----------



## l8er

Paul Secic said:


> The package is just for new subs ....


One phone call, one very helpful CSR, and I've got Platinium HD at no additional charge. It would appear it's not just for new subs.


----------



## mike1002

The question is, if you are already subscribed to the AEP package and had Platinum before August 1st will they drop the charge ($10) or do you have to drop it then have it added as part of your Gold package? I don't understand if you're already a Gold subscriber why do you have to add it back in since it is now a part of the Gold package? I checked my account online and it still shows Platinum there with its $10 charge. I hope that they just zero out the charge for Platinum if you're already a Gold subscriber. It does seem unnecessarily convoluted if you have to go through all the contortions. But then Dish made you call in to get the last few HD channels that were uplinked (MAV/BET and FX HD). Why that couldn't have been done automatically I don't understand. I guess I'll just wait a little longer and see if they do the logical thing or make their customers call and keep a CSR busy.

Mike


----------



## ZBoomer

Nice... I have AEP + GOLD HD; I called to add Platinum HD; she added it, and my price didn't go up. Note, you can't do this on the web site, it doesn't show Platinum HD any more, only Gold on my customer service page.

Net net is I increased HD channels for nada, I can't complain!


----------



## superfreddy

I just updated from regular HD to platinum using chat. Took me 2 minutes. No charge


----------



## Ohioankev

mike1002 said:


> The question is, if you are already subscribed to the AEP package and had Platinum before August 1st will they drop the charge ($10) or do you have to drop it then have it added as part of your Gold package? I don't understand if you're already a Gold subscriber why do you have to add it back in since it is now a part of the Gold package? I checked my account online and it still shows Platinum there with its $10 charge. I hope that they just zero out the charge for Platinum if you're already a Gold subscriber. It does seem unnecessarily convoluted if you have to go through all the contortions. But then Dish made you call in to get the last few HD channels that were uplinked (MAV/BET and FX HD). Why that couldn't have been done automatically I don't understand. I guess I'll just wait a little longer and see if they do the logical thing or make their customers call and keep a CSR busy.
> 
> Mike


Yep that is the same question i'm asking and I already got my new bill for August 5th - September and I was still charged for PlatinumHD for the month of August. You'd think Dish Network billing would be able to lump all the current people paying for PlatinumHD and change the price of the package to $0.00 or something, or just change the bill where it doesn't even say Platinum HD and just write a letter saying Hi, you're now saving $10/month because we merged platinum HD into the GoldHD package. I mean if All American Direct can add distant networks to our receivers then surely dish network can do this simple task.


----------



## Dave

Just called Dish and they said it would cost me an additional $ 10 per month. Said no thanks. I guess it will depend on which CSR you talk with. I won't play CSR roulette.


----------



## jsfisher

I had the same experience as superfreddy. Online chat...2 minutes...no hassles...no charge.

(Plus, since I saved the conversation in a text file, I have a record for later if any surprises occur later.)


----------



## solmakou

Paul Secic said:


> The package is just for new subs. If you had Platimum HD in the past you can't get it.


Call back for and play CSR Roulette, sorry about your luck with the last agent, it should be common knowledge for the slower ones in the next few days. Also if you called this morning there serious problems with their computer systems.


----------



## T_N_T

I did the live chat and got them for free, I just mentioned that others got them for free.


----------



## Paul Secic

l8er said:


> One phone call, one very helpful CSR, and I've got Platinium HD at no additional charge. It would appear it's not just for new subs.


I just Emailed [email protected] and asked for Platinium HD for free. I can't use a telephone due to my disability.


----------



## wsuladesigner

Why call when you can do online chat? It only took a few minutes to get the free Platinum channels.

Reading these forums has saved me so much money over the years.


----------



## ehb224

mike1002 said:


> The question is, if you are already subscribed to the AEP package and had Platinum before August 1st will they drop the charge ($10) or do you have to drop it then have it added as part of your Gold package? I don't understand if you're already a Gold subscriber why do you have to add it back in since it is now a part of the Gold package? I checked my account online and it still shows Platinum there with its $10 charge. I hope that they just zero out the charge for Platinum if you're already a Gold subscriber. It does seem unnecessarily convoluted if you have to go through all the contortions. But then Dish made you call in to get the last few HD channels that were uplinked (MAV/BET and FX HD). Why that couldn't have been done automatically I don't understand. I guess I'll just wait a little longer and see if they do the logical thing or make their customers call and keep a CSR busy.
> 
> Mike


Info on Platinum HD for existing customers that already have it. 
I just went through a whole song and dance with a CSR and a Customer Loyalty and retention rep.
First the CSR understood that I was calling because new cutomers who add HD will get their tier and Platinum for only $10 a month and I am being charged $20 a month for the same (With AEP with locals). I told her I did not think it was fair. She offered me $10 off for 5 months or if I took another 2 year contract, for a year. I pointed out that if I were a new customer adding HD now I would get it for $10 more with no time limit. She agreed and said that was all she was authorized to do but could tranfer me to customer loyalty. I told her I understood and had her transfer me.
Here is where it got interesting and there was a LOT of tapdancing. The rep told me that the offer was only for a year and he would lower my bill for a year by $10 or for 2 years with a new 2 year contract. I told him I was looking at the website as we spoke and saw nothing abut it being for a year only. He kept insisting it was a limited time offer for a year. I asked him for the URL of the page where it said that and I typed it in. The 1 year offer was $20 off the price of AEP with locals, it had NOTHING to do with Platinum HD. I pointed that out to him and he changed his tune very quickly!
He then seemed to understand completely what I was talking about and told me that Platinum HD no longer exists and is being bundled with the other HD for $10. I told him I was looking at my bill online for the period starting Aug 16 and I was being billed $10 for gold HD and an additional $10 for Platinum HD. He then said that was because the bills were prepared before this went into effect but he would credit my account right now and also give my free HD for 10 months ($10 credit on my bill).
He kept apologizing at this point. He said that the next bill will show everything correctly.
I find it a bit strange that I had to point out that the 1 year time limit he ketp telling me was on the price change of Platinum HD had NOTHING to do with the HD add on at all but was the basic AEP price promo offer and only after that did he 'understand' what I was talking about. I guess he didin't expect me to be looking at the dish website as we spoke since he was a bit surprised when I started reading him what it said.
A song and dance indeed!


----------



## ehb224

wsuladesigner said:


> Why call when you can do online chat? It only took a few minutes to get the free Platinum channels.
> 
> Reading these forums has saved me so much money over the years.


I was in online chat twice for over an hour each time yesterday and could never get an agent. It kept saying that all available agents were busy and I would have the next one. I finally called and my call was answered right away.


----------



## MadScientist

I just did the chat thing and the $10.00 charge has been removed.


----------



## rvrman

Thanks guys.
6 minutes on chat and we are good to go!


----------



## tsmacro

Called CSR and it was done in less than five minutes. He did mention that it's something that existing customers did have to ask for though, that it doesn't just happen automatically.


----------



## hsweiss

Just had this added to my account via on-line chat in less than 3 minutes. She also added 3 months of HBO and Showtime for free as well!


----------



## ehb224

tsmacro said:


> Called CSR and it was done in less than five minutes. He did mention that it's something that existing customers did have to ask for though, that it doesn't just happen automatically.


Just what I suspected from my experience!


----------



## MrC

Couldn't get through via web chat. But called Dish and a CSR bumped us from the GoldHD to Platinum HD for no charge. We also were offered the 3 months free HBO package. We accepted, and I've scheduled a calendar event to cancel on Dec.Nov. 2nd if we decide not to keep it.

Thanks folks.

[corrected date: thanks coldsteel]


----------



## coldsteel

MrC said:


> Couldn't get through via web chat. But called Dish and a CSR bumped us from the GoldHD to Platinum HD for no charge. We also were offered the 3 months free HBO package. We accepted, and I've scheduled a calendar event to cancel on Dec. 2nd if we decide not to keep it.


Don't you mean November 2nd?


----------



## MrC

coldsteel said:


> Don't you mean November 2nd?


My calendar shows you are correct. Brain skip as I typed the message here. Thanks for checking.


----------



## garcher

Please tell me I'm confused. I just looked at my bill and I'm being charged for the America's Everything, Gold HD ($10) and Platinum HD ($10). I looked at their website and Platinum HD was still listed -- did it go away or not?


----------



## solmakou

garcher said:


> Please tell me I'm confused. I just looked at my bill and I'm being charged for the America's Everything, Gold HD ($10) and Platinum HD ($10). I looked at their website and Platinum HD was still listed -- did it go away or not?


You'll have to call dish and ask mate, or remove the plat/hd on the web and readd the hd, will cost $5 to downgrade on the web if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## bootman

I have the Bronze HD service and had the channels added via chat for no charge.
Very quick service.


----------



## 722921

I guess this is not for turbo HD customers?
The chat said yes, but call the 800 number. The person I talked to could not make it happen without making my bill go up $15 min.
I've got turbo bronze BTW.


----------



## 47HO

I just went thru the online chat and was told the free PlatinumHD offer is no longer available.


----------



## l8er

After I called Saturday, my "activity since last statement" changed to:








I'm guessing there are some problems in the way some people are explaining it to the CSR.

Basically, prior to August 1, 2009, subs paid a $10 HD fee (somewhere) in addition to a package fee. Prior to 8/1/09 I would have been charged an additional $10 fee for Platinum HD.

As of 8/1/09, the HD fee is apparently part of any HD programming pacakge, and Platinum HD is now included free with any other HD package. From the Dish Network website:


----------



## hsweiss

47HO said:


> I just went thru the online chat and was told the free PlatinumHD offer is no longer available.


I didn't even have to ask for it... My "subject" in the chat registration was "Free Platinum HD" and when the chat lady came on, she said "Its done." It was that easy. I confirmed that the additional channels (and the free 3 months of HBO and SHO) show up on as subscribed channels in my guide. You might try again or try via the phone - tell them everyone else is getting it for free.


----------



## harsh

Dcm210 said:


> what does platinum HD include? I have D-TV so I'm just curious.


Platinum HD is similar in concept to the HD Extra package from DIRECTV. It adds the following channels:

o BET Jazz HD
o Crime & Investigation HD
o Logo HD
o Fashion Television HD
o Mav TV HD
o MGM HD
o NBA HD
o NHL HD
o HDNet Movies
o Universal HD
o World Fishing Network HD


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. Well, I thought I'd look at the possibility of getting the PlatinumHD charge off my bill (I've had it since the "metal packages" came into being). The screen I now see on line is:










It's interesting as we're seeing confusion galore. The only turbo page I can find is here. But this is typical for Dish. Anyone have "THE MEMO" from the person in charge, or is there no person in charge.


----------



## 722921

l8er said:


> After I called Saturday, my "activity since last statement" changed to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there are some problems in the way some people are explaining it to the CSR.
> 
> Basically, prior to August 1, 2009, subs paid a $10 HD enabling fee (somewhere) in addition to a package fee. Prior to 8/1/09 I would have been charged an additional $10 fee for Platinum HD.
> 
> As of 8/1/09, the HD enabling fee is apparently part of any HD programming pacakge, and Platinum HD is now included free with any other HD package. From the Dish Network website:


Any HD programming? Turbo HD?


----------



## phrelin

So I thought maybe I'd chat with an online CSR about my programming and bill. I went to the "chat" choices. Now I know it's been a couple of months since I've done this, but I got this unfamiliar screen:








To my knowledge, I don't have an "ACCOUNT PIN" separate from my online password. Does anyone know when this came about?

EDIT: Apparently you can just stick in some random numbers. I put in four.


----------



## iamnotherbert

Free or not, it's still $17/month to upgrade from my TurboHD Gold DVR service to Classic Gold HD DVR. No thank you.


----------



## phrelin

This is just a great forum. I had the following online chat:


> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> You have been connected to CSR.
> CSR: Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
> CSR: Your patience is greatly appreciated.
> CSR: Hello [me].
> CSR: How are you doing?
> ME: Fine. Did you get my question?
> CSR: Glad to hear that.
> CSR: Sure, I will be glad to assist you with that.
> CSR: Platinum HD is free for the customers who add to their account for the firs time from 8/1/2009.
> ME: Ok. I had just heard that some already with Plantinum had gotten the charge removed from their account.
> CSR: I see that you have been with Dish Network for the last 9 years and 8 months with good payment history. We really appreciate your business with Dish.
> CSR: I will go ahead and update your account.
> CSR: I will go ahead and add the Platinum HD for free of cost to your account.
> CSR: I have updated your account.
> CSR: Your monthly bill is reduced by $10.
> ME: Thank you.
> CSR: Your new monthly rate will be $107.99 plus taxes. Your next bill will be slightly different than this rate because we charge from the date you make a change.
> ME: I understand.
> CSR: I see that you have a DVR receiver and that's one of the best receivers available.
> CSR: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
> ME: I'm very satisfied.
> CSR: I'm glad that we were able to assist you with your issue today [me}. Please remember that you can view and pay your bill, order PPV's and change your programming with your online account. I hope that you are as excited as we are about your continuing service with us and hope you enjoy the lowest all-digital programming in America! Thank you for chatting with Dish Network, and have a great day!
> Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.
> Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


If this works, I've just saved $10 a month. I'll update when I see the activity on my account.

UPDATE: My account has been adjusted to reflect the change.


----------



## 722921

iamnotherbert said:


> Free or not, it's still $17/month to upgrade from my TurboHD Gold DVR service to Classic Gold HD DVR. No thank you.


So you were told that it's not free to TurboHD customers?


----------



## coldsteel

Turbo HD customers cannot get the Platinum at all now, unless they already had it.


----------



## garcher

So I tried the on-line chat and was given the line it is for new customers only. I guess I'll play CSR-roulette

Gary


----------



## garcher

Well, the roulette worked -- not only did I get $10 off, they credited me for an additional 3 months of Showtime and HBO.


----------



## peano

They are getting wise to this. Roulette failed here.


----------



## clyde sauls

If you look at online at www. dishnetwork.com under hd programming. At the bottom of the page where it says free platinum there is a 3* small print says for new customers only. That is what I was told this morning also.


----------



## peano

Yup. Tried again. New customers only.


----------



## ehb224

That is new, it was not on the website over the weekend!


----------



## 722921

More of that 'on the fly' marketing...


----------



## rickaren

*My Post from another Site:*

Y_es I too was successful today in getting my present DISH package reduced $10 per month since I was paying for Gold HD and Platinum HD using the "On-Line Chat". Was very confusing since at first they said they would remove my Platinum Package per my request. Finally I have a new package called HD Gold & Platinum for $10. On my new bill just checked "On-Line it states only HD & Platinum.

I attempted to do this earlier today and listed my name with the "On-Line Chat" but they said they could not perform my request since the Account was in my Wife's name! Anyway make sure you sign in using the account holders name if it is not yours. In my second (Wife's) request I was able to add my name to the account also for the future.

They also wanted to update my DISH but don't think they know it has already been up-dated. They backed off on that, but did save me $10 per month. 
___________________


----------



## Halr

Just added it to my Bronze package. Not often that something gets added.. Pretty happy about that. Glad to be back with DISH after a 3 year hiatus with Direct.

BTY, added through chat, took less then 5 minutes.


----------



## pbrown

Just did the upgrade via chat here. Same as a previous poster, had it done based on the subject of the chat before I could even ask the question!


----------



## dennispap

If they tell you that it is for new customers only, paste this into the chat. Tell them you are looking at their website and No where on there does it show "for new customers"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/eco_detail.aspx?pack=AT100

The platinum graphic is on the leftside


----------



## coldsteel

dennispap said:


> If they tell you that it is for new customers only, paste this into the chat. Tell them you are looking at their website and No where on there does it show "for new customers"
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/eco_detail.aspx?pack=AT100
> 
> The platinum graphic is on the leftside


Sorry, Dennis.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx

Bottom of the graphic, bullet #3.


----------



## 722921

Okay, so if converted from turbohd bronze to bronze/100 with hd, I would get all the bronze hd plus the platinum hd channels?
And this would increase my bill by how much?
Is it really worth it?


----------



## coldsteel

722921 said:


> Okay, so if converted from turbohd bronze to bronze/100 with hd, I would get all the bronze hd plus the platinum hd channels?
> And this would increase my bill by how much?
> Is it really worth it?


$10 more, and you gain all the SD feeds and the missing 4 HD channels also.


----------



## willc

clyde sauls said:


> If you look at online at www. dishnetwork.com under hd programming. At the bottom of the page where it says free platinum there is a 3* small print says for new customers only. That is what I was told this morning also.


They didn't update all the pages.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/eco_detail.aspx?pack=AT100

And thus they should honor what they are advertising on their website. I can smell a lawsuit brewing if they don't honor what they advertise.


----------



## patmurphey

If you are a current HD Platinum subscriber, go to the support on-line chat and they will remove the $10 mo. charge.


----------



## coldsteel

patmurphey said:


> If you are a current HD Platinum subscriber, go to the support on-line chat and they will remove the $10 mo. charge.


Nope.


----------



## GrumpyBear

pbrown said:


> Just did the upgrade via chat here. Same as a previous poster, had it done based on the subject of the chat before I could even ask the question!


Thanks for the idea about the chat subject. Took less then 5 min's, as the tech was already working on my programming before he joined the chat.

Side note, change your Avatar, you are on the WRONG side of the mountains for that Cougar display.


----------



## phrelin

patmurphey said:


> If you are a current HD Platinum subscriber, go to the support on-line chat and they will remove the $10 mo. charge.


Yes. See my post #43 above.


----------



## Kheldar

Does Charlie Care?:


> This week it is possible that Dish Network lost hundreds of thousands of dollars in revenue if not more, all due to a mistake on the Dish Network website. This mistake made the $10 a month Platinum HD add on package available for free to anyone who subscribed to a Dish HD package.
> 
> On August 1st graphics appeared on Dish Networks website that read as follows:
> 
> "Special Bonus! PlatinumHD Included FREE with any HD Package!"
> 
> We first reported about this here in The Satellite Dish on Monday and yesterday we reported that Dish updated their website to change the offer for new customers only. However last night I was contacted by a number readers notifying me that the "Free with any HD Package" wording was still on the website and is still being shown to everyone.
> 
> As I write this, it has been 5 days since the new promotion has gone online and yet the mistake remains. Nowhere in that graphic is any mention that this offer is for new customers only. Dish Network had 5 days to make the corrections to their website but have only corrected some of the pages it appears on not all of them.
> 
> Now I am not a lawyer but it my belief that Dish Network should honor what is still being advertised on their website.
> 
> Hundreds of people reported online that they were able to drop their bills down $10 a month due to this mistake online since Saturday. However some are starting to report that they are getting denied when requesting the free Platinum package.


The bottom of the page now states:


> Special Bonus! HD and Platinum channels for $10/mo. 3
> 
> 3 = Offer available to new customers only.


----------



## dennispap

coldsteel said:


> Sorry, Dennis.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx
> 
> Bottom of the graphic, bullet #3.


That # 3 was added by dish after i posted. Now all mentions of the platinum are gone from dish's website.
see the story in post # 65 above me.


----------



## StewedLionII

It's still worth trying. I just got off live chat and successfully (I hope) had them get rid of the extra charge.



> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> You have been connected to RepX.
> RepX Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
> Me: Certainly
> RepX: Your patience is greatly appreciated.
> RepX: I will help you with the issue 'Me'.
> Me: Great
> RepX I see that you have a good programming package Classic Gold 250 with DVR services on the account.
> RepX: Not to worry 'Me'.
> RepX: I will add the free Platinum HD pack for you on the account.
> RepX Please give me 2-3 minutes while I add the free Platinum HD package.
> Me: Thanks
> RepX: Thank you for staying online.
> RepX: I have added the free Platinum HD pack along with Gold HD on the account.
> RepX: Your new monthly bill on the account will be $95.98 plus taxes.
> RepX: Any time you make a change to your programming services, you will see a partial credit for the service(s) you removed and a partial charge for the service(s) you added up to your next billing date.
> RepX: Please remember you can view and pay your bill, order PPV's and change your programming with your online account.
> RepX: I hope that you are as excited as we are about your continuing service with us and hope you enjoy the lowest all-digital programming in America!
> RepX: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
> Me: That's better, but what about the previous bills that had the charge on them...?
> RepX: Let me inform you that the free Platinum HD promotion is effective from August 1st 2009.
> RepX: As we bill one month in advance you will receive the prorated credit for Platinum HD pack billed on the next bill.
> RepX: What else can I assist you with?
> Me: Okay, thank you for your help.
> RepX: You're very welcome.
> RepX: I'm glad we were able to take care of that for you. Thank you for being a DISH Network customer, have a great day.
> Your session has ended. You may now close this window.
> Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.


----------



## phrelin

Kheldar said:


> Does Charlie Care?:
> 
> The bottom of the page now states:


I posted a screen shot of the new footnoted offer at Post #39 above, then subsequently had the Platinium charge taken off my account.

My personal opinion is that the channels in the Platinum package should have just been integrated into GoldHD and for those of us who had Platininum with other packages could have been grandfathered for the $10 a month.

:rant:
Unfortunately, I think this is a case of Darryl and his other brother Darryl screwing up the web site and then leaving the resolution of customer demands up to CSR's and supervisors while Ernestine, the head of customer service and the only one in customer service who saw THE MEMO, was on vacation.

Dish is still one of the most screwed up organizations. If the new AT&T operated this way, I'd be getting virtually every service available for my $7.28 per month minimum metered calling plan. One has to conclude from the outside that everyone in the executive suites are receiving in pay 8 times what they should while those who actually have to deal with what's going on to keep the company from going broke are getting 50% less in pay than they should.:nono2:

But what do I care, I'm getting Platinum for free as long as Dish is in business.
:rant:


----------



## neomaine

Started a chat session with the following:

1)Free Platinum HD, 2)1 cent Cinemax(?), 3)enable external hard drive

And got this discussion, a little wordy, took about 15 mins:

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you... 
You have been connected to Dish.. 
Dish.: Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
Me: Hello, Ted. 
Me: OK 
Dish.: Hello ME!! 
Dish.: Your patience is greatly appreciated. 
Me: No problem. 
Dish.: I will help you with that! 
Me: Great! 
Dish.: How are you doing today ME? 
Me: Very good, thank you. 
Dish.: Glad to hear that! 
Dish.: You're very welcome. 
Dish.: I have added the Annual Cinemax for a penny on your account. 
Dish.: Please give me a moment while I make the other changes. 
Me: Excellent. Been wanting to do that for a couple of years and never got around to it. Truthfully, was kind of skeptical too... 
Me: The external hd. That's just a one time activation fee? I forget, $20? 
Dish.: Please give me a moment while I perform the changes. I will let you know about the drive. 
Me: OK 
Dish.: Thank you. 
Dish.: Our applications are running slow at this time. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. If not, I would have done everything by this time. 
Me: That's ok. 
Dish.: That is very kind of you!! 
Dish.: I appreciate your time. 
Dish.: I have added the Platinum HD. 
Dish.: Once the changes are made, please allow us 10 - 15 minutes for the changes to take effect. 
Me: I believe I already had Platinum HD. I was referring to the new free option so that I could have the $10 charge removed. 
Dish.: Do you have the external hard drive? 
Me: I don't have the drive hooked up yet. 
Dish.: Yes, I have added that for free now. 
Me: OK, thanks for the clarification on the PlatinumHD. 
Dish.: I will go ahead and activate the external hard drive now. 
Me: I should have the drive within the next couple of days. How long before I can hook it up. 
Dish.: However, I would request you to hook up the external hard drive to the receiver and contact us to activate it. 
Me: I can do that. 
Dish.: I request you to hook up the external hard drive and chat back with us to activate it. 
Me: I will. Thank you for your assistance. 
Dish.: Have I handled everything to your satisfaction? 
Dish.: You're very welcome. 
Me: Yes, very much. Have a good day... 
Dish.: I'm glad we were able to take care of that for you. Thank you for being a DISH Network customer, have a great day. 

...but now I've knocked $10 off my bill with the free PlatinumHD, am getting Cinemax for a penny for a year (not sure if has anything I want to watch, buts its only a penny) and will be hooking up an external HD to my 622 so I save off all 6 Star Wars movies in HD (Spike) that I recorded a couple of weeks ago (and so my wife can keep 97 weeks of Dancing with the Stars...  )


----------



## DoyleS

About 5 minutes for me to add Platinum via Chat. No hassle at all.


----------



## dennispap

Also, another dish sub did it this way......

"Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. *I already have HD programming*, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."


----------



## GrumpyBear

peano said:


> Yup. Tried again. New customers only.


Tale of two different chats, with luck though outcome was the same.
When I went to the chat and did my Parents account, this morning, it was smooth.

03) DISH: Thank you for the verification provided. We appreciate your cooperation. 
(03) DISH: I see that you have a very good programming package Classic Gold 250 on the account. 
ME: you are helping me, so it helps if we are all patient 
(03) DISH: Sure, I am with you . 
ME: yes, I was told I should be getting the Platinum included, was looking at my bill, as I am on autopay and still being charged the $10 for it 
ME: was hoping you could resolve the problem, as I really enjoy both Dish and the Autopay system 
(03) DISH: I will fix the issue for you. The free Platinum HD package offer is available effective August 1st 2009. 
(03) DISH: We appreciate your interest. 
(03) DISH: I have added the free Platinum HD package as well on the account. 
(03) DISH: I will help you with the new bill. Please give me a minute.
(03) DISH: Your new monthly bill on the account will be $88.98 plus taxes. 
ME: Thank you, one chat, and updated email, phone and you updated my billing, you have been very helpful 
(03) DISH: Any time you make a change to your programming services, you will see a partial credit for the service(s) you removed and a partial charge for the service(s) you added up to your next billing date. 
(03) DISH: You're very welcome.

Five Minutes later I did My account. Was able to get it done pretty easy, but CSR 1st stated is was for ONLY new customers.

23-12-3) DISH.: Thank you for contacting Dish Network, my name is I will be happy to help you with your request today. Please allow me two minutes to access your account. 
ME: no problem 
(23-12-3) DISH.: I have your account open. May I have your ZIP for account verification please? 
ME: 92008 
(23-12-3) DISH.: Thank you. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: I see you have a question about the Platinum HD charges, is that correct? 
ME: I was getting ready to pay my bill and noticed I was still being charged the $10 for Platinum, which should be free with my Gold HD package 
(23-12-3) DISH.: I'd be happy to assist you with that. 
ME: Thank you. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: The changes to the Platinum HD pricing is applicable to new customers only. Existing customers that have Platinum HD programming will not see a change in their bill. 
ME: I realize the change is new, 
ME: should I call in? 
(23-12-3) DISH.: The website was changed two days ago to clarify the situation. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: Since you have been a loyal customer for over ten years, I will apply the changes to your account. 
ME: oh thank you 
(23-12-3) DISH.: You're very welcome. 
ME: your operator id is ? its nice when people take care of long time customers, 
(23-12-3) DISH.: I have made that change for you. 
ME: without the customer having to jump through hoops. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: You will no longer bill charged for the Platinum Channels and they are still on your account. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: Thank you for staying with Dish for so long. 
ME: Thank you very much, you have solved my issue. 
(23-12-3) DISH.: You're very welcome.


----------



## commodore_dude

dennispap said:


> Also, another dish sub did it this way......
> 
> "Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. *I already have HD programming*, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."


Just worked for me! What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a radio button for Gold HD before.


----------



## PDR

My experience was also very positive. Connected via chat quickly. Made the change to my billing without any hassle and then, without my requesting it, gave me a credit for the next three months for Showtime and HBO which I already order. In other words he gave me the advantage of the new subscriber promotion even though I am an existing subscriber to HBO and Showtime and he did this without any prompting from me.

Clearly the word has gone out to be nice to their longtime subscribers.


----------



## Paul Secic

l8er said:


> As of today (August 1st) the Dish Network website now shows Platinum HD is free with any other HD package. (And there's no place to add Platinum HD to any existing package). So for those of us already subscribing to an HD package, shouldn't Platinum HD now be included at no additional charge?


PHEWY!


----------



## phrelin

Paul Secic said:


> PHEWY!


Try an online chat with billing which begins here and you'll likely get Platinum for free.


----------



## dennispap

Try this
"Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
Just worked for me! 

What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


----------



## Grampa67

dennispap said:


> Try this
> "Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
> Just worked for me!
> 
> What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


How do you know if this is no charge?


----------



## DoyleS

Strange how some are having more problems getting this than others. I wonder if it is related to the level of service in terms of receivers, programming and years with Dish. I had Platinum 6 months ago and dropped it based on the discussions here on the forum when I realized it was $10 for these couple channels. I had no problem with adding it on the chat and previously having it never came up.


----------



## smackman

I came to the forum for the 1st time in a week today and seen that platinum HD is free.
I called and had Platinum added back to my pkg. without issue. It took 5 minutes tops.

This forum rocks!


----------



## kevin d

Wow.. Thanks guys. 

Went to my account and the "programming" option was taking a while. Clicked on offers and was offered the three months free HBO/Cinemax if I continued my autopay and paperless billing. $20 for three months right there. 

Went back to programming, unchecked platinum and checked none of the above to get rid of Gold HD. Hit review, then added Gold+Platinum back in. Hit review again and my bill was $10 lower. 

So that's $30 lower for the next 3 months, $10 lower forever (for now), all in 5 minutes.

Kevin D.


----------



## clyde sauls

here is a copy of my current bill. This is after I changed from turbohd gold to the classic 200 with dvr. I also dropped the Hbo/Showtime. 3 mos was up. I guess the $31 credit should read 2 premiums with platinum hd.Since classic silver 200 is listed on website $52.99 w/locals. I guess it is only $5 more for dvr. So I guess the dvr advantage was dropped but you still save the $.98

COUNTY TAX -$0.04 
DISTRICT TAX -$0.02 
STATE TAXES -$0.08 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 -$57.99 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 $57.99 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 $57.99 
08/04 08/04 PLATINUMHD 08/04 TO 09/03 -$10.00 
08/04 08/04 PLATINUMHD 08/04 TO 09/03 $10.00 
08/04 08/04 2 PREMIUMS WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 -$31.00 
08/04 08/04 TURBOHD GOLD WITH DVR 08/04 TO 09/03 -$59.99 
08/04 08/04 HD & PLATINUM 08/04 TO 09/03 $10.00 
07/28 05/29 DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH -$10.00 
It does look like they added it on then took off the $10 for platinum. The last line is a credit for staying when I called in May just asking if I was under contract . She offered me $10 off for 5 mos . I guess the hard times dish has loosing customers has paid off to those willing to stay.


----------



## catnapped

They're definitely not applying PlatinumHD automatically to all customers as had been suggested...still a separate line-item on my account (under premiums)


----------



## jclewter79

It appears that if you want the Platinum for free, you must remove all HD programming, then add HD back and you will get Platinum for free.


----------



## space86

I added Platinum on Sunday they said it would be free 
got my new bill dated August 5th and shows a charge of 10 dolllars for
Platinum.


----------



## 722921

If you have any TurboHD package (HD only), free Platinum does not apply, period. They want you to buy the SD stuff first, then add the HD package.
This might explain why some have problems.


----------



## dave1234

dennispap said:


> Try this
> "Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
> Just worked for me!
> 
> What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


Dennis, Thanks for the tip, this worked perfectly for me.

For those that may not understand the old charges:

HD + Platinum is NOT free. It costs $10.00. What is free is the Platinum add on(which used to cost another $10.00)


----------



## space86

dave1234 said:


> Dennis, Thanks for the tip, this worked perfectly for me.
> 
> For those that may not understand the old charges:
> 
> HD + Platinum is NOT free. It costs $10.00. What is free is the Platinum add on(which used to cost another $10.00)


My bill now says HD&Platinum 10.00

Is this right or should that be free now 
I am confused please help


----------



## phrelin

space86 said:


> My bill now says HD&Platinum 10.00
> 
> Is this right or should that be free now
> I am confused please help


Yes, there should be a price for your basic package, HD is $10, and Platinum used to be an additional $10. My bill used to say $20.


----------



## l8er

Before August 1, 2009 there was a $10 fee to have the privilege of accessing high definition programming, whether you actually subscribed to any high definition package or not. The fee was triggered automatically by having a high definition receiver, and got you the HD versions that existed for SD channels you subscribed to.

In addition to that $10/month, the Platinum HD add on was another $10/month to get the handful of HD channels that have no SD versions.

As of August 1, 2009, the Platinum HD channels are no longer an add on in addition to the HD fee.

There is no trickery or deceit involved, that's just the way the overall package realignment worked out.

So for existing subs who paid $10 for the Platinum HD channels, they need to remove that add-on from your account. For existing subs who didn't pay $10 for the Plantinum HD channels prior to August 1st, they need to remove whatever HD is sitting on your account at $10/month. (Gold HD in my case). When they then add HD back on (which will be listed as HD plus Platinum) there should be a single $10/month charge (instead of 2 $10/month charges one of which said Platinum HD), or a single $10/month charge that replaces whatever your bill used to say for that $10/month and will now be listed as HD plus Platinum.

Clear as mud.


----------



## commodore_dude

Sure wouldn't have been hard to code something to crawl through their account database and replace the $10 HD package with HD + Platinum while also deleting $10 Platinum... such an easy customer service coup to have pulled off.


----------



## coldsteel

l8er said:


> Before August 1, 2009 there was a $10 fee to have the privilege of accessing high definition programming, whether you actually subscribed to any high definition package or not. The fee was triggered automatically by having a high definition receiver, and got you the HD versions that existed for SD channels you subscribed to.


Wrong. There used to be a $7 then $5 HD Enabling fee, but it went to $0 after 2/1/09.


----------



## l8er

coldsteel said:


> Wrong. .....


 OK, brainiac, It may have gone by a different name but prior to August 1, 2009, there was a $10 HD fee somewhere on any account with an HD capable receiver plus the Platinum HD add-on for another $10/month if you subbed to Platinum HD. As of August 1, 2009, there is just one $10/month fee labeled "HD plus Platinum" once you either change it on-line yourself, change it via a live chat or call in and have it changed.


----------



## bobukcat

I just went to the chat and told them I was inquiring about Platinum HD when I submitted the chat request. His reply, before even asking what I needed was that Platinum was no longer available and is included in the other packages. I told him I already have Gold and Platinum and he came back and said the $10 will be off my bill starting next month. No fuss, no $5 downgrade fee, nothing but super-fast and courteous service!


----------



## russ9

Yes, took no time - and I noticed on the regular programming page:

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=33571

If you click the 'add HD for only $10 more" all the Platinum channels are just listed as HD channels in any package, so it sure looks like Platinum is just going to disappear as an add on.


----------



## catnapped

commodore_dude said:


> Sure wouldn't have been hard to code something to crawl through their account database and replace the $10 HD package with HD + Platinum while also deleting $10 Platinum... such an easy customer service coup to have pulled off.


But why would they want to? Much more lucrative to keep the unknowing sheep paying the extra $10 a month unless they actually call and change it.


----------



## phrelin

russ9 said:


> Yes, took no time - and I noticed on the regular programming page:
> 
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=33571
> 
> If you click the 'add HD for only $10 more" all the Platinum channels are just listed as HD channels in any package, so it sure looks like Platinum is just going to disappear as an add on.


It does look that way on that link but they still show it as only for new customers at http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx which is even more of a puzzle now that I see the "turbohd" in the url. I guess its Darryl and his other brother Darryl at it again.


----------



## catnapped

dennispap said:


> Try this
> "Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
> Just worked for me!
> 
> What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


I have both the (Silver)HD and Platinum options already checked do I wipe them both off or do I just need to get rid of the main HD add-on (then do the other steps)?

Just want to be sure to do this the correct way so it doesn't bite me in the ass (which I think may happen anyway....)


----------



## nmetro

After 30 minutes with technical support, and using a couple threads on DBStalk, I managed to convince them to eliminate the separate charge fro "Platinum HD" for $10 and it was replaced with anew bill notation "HD & Platinum". But, what I was told that this would be a "1 time courtesy situation". It seem that this offer is for new customers or for existing customers which do not have Platinum HD at present (hence, the downgrade recommendation noted in this blog and a similar one on the main DISH Network blog). 

I mentioned to them that it was not fair to charge Platinum HD customers $10 extra, for a service they are providing to other existing customer/new customers for free. I had to get the agent to talk with their supervisor to affect the change, so this was not easy. But, 30 minutes later I was able to get it done.

So, the mileage will vary in getting this done. It seems they will just do it for people; no questions asked or they will make it a drawn out experience. Let's just hope then end result of all this is that when DISH adds new HD channels that we do not have to go through Tech Support each time to get the new channel activated.


----------



## russ9

phrelin said:


> It does look that way on that link but they still show it as only for new customers at http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx which is even more of a puzzle now that I see the "turbohd" in the url. I guess its Darryl and his other brother Darryl at it again.


Rule #1: Ask for Larry first.

As long as the "confusion" gives us the platinum channels for no extra charge, I'm a happy camper. During the 3 month free promotion, I watched the 3 premier movies on HDMovies.


----------



## koji68

dennispap said:


> Try this
> "Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
> Just worked for me!
> 
> What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


If you have DVR Advantage and go this route, you'll loose you DVR Advantage discounts. You'll final bill will be $3.98 higher.


----------



## catnapped

koji68 said:


> If you have DVR Advantage and go this route, you'll loose you DVR Advantage discounts. You'll final bill will be $3.98 higher.


You're only (temporarily) getting rid of the HD add-on, not the main package so it shouldn't affect anything else (I wouldn't think...)


----------



## aljones43

I came to the forum for the 1st time in a while today and saw that platinum HD is free. I used online chat and had Platinum added without any issues. It took 5 minutes tops. 

This forum rocks!


----------



## phrelin

aljones43 said:


> I came to the forum for the 1st time in a while today and saw that platinum HD is free. I used online chat and had Platinum added without any issues. It took 5 minutes tops.
> 
> This forum rocks!


Indeed it does!

:welcome_s


----------



## CABill

DoyleS said:


> Strange how some are having more problems getting this than others. I wonder if it is related to the level of service in terms of receivers, programming and years with Dish. I had Platinum 6 months ago and dropped it based on the discussions here on the forum when I realized it was $10 for these couple channels. I had no problem with adding it on the chat and previously having it never came up.


I'd guess that you no longer sub annually if you had no problem. My CSR knew it should be easy to add PlatinumHD (only had BronzeHD). She tried by removing Bronze to then add it back, but she couldn't restore BronzeHD. Her supervisor couldn't. They said they'd enter something to have it done and I'd just not have even BronzeHD until it got fixed. One of the things she tried was apparently to remove and add back annual Bronze Classic. If I'd known she was doing that, I'd have balked. Anyhow, next morning I found the recent activity and I got partial credit for "old rates" and billed for "new rates" for adding the same period back.

Thought I'd go with Chat and try for PlatinumHD again.


> (03) Rachel S.: To better assist you, please give me two minutes to review your
> response.
> Bill Henley: No Problem - thanks.
> (03) Rachel S.: You're very welcome.
> (03) Rachel S.: Your patience is greatly appreciated.
> (03) Rachel S.: I have made the changes on the account. Please allow 10-15
> minutes for the changes to take effect.
> (03) Rachel S.: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
> Bill Henley: That depends on what happened about the billing issue. Previous CSR
> seems to have caused $11.57 increase by taking me off annual and adding it back.
> (03) Rachel S.: Yes, you are correct.
> Bill Henley: * 08/01
> * 08/01
> * ANNUAL CLASSIC BRONZE 08/01 TO 02/09
> * -$191.22
> 
> * 08/01
> * 08/01
> * ANNUAL CLASSIC BRONZE 08/01 TO 02/09
> * $202.79
> 
> (03) Rachel S.: That is correct.
> Bill Henley: It is correct that I have to pay $11 to get the "free PlatinumHD"?
> (03) Rachel S.: When you add Platinum, there will not be increase in your bill.
> (03) Rachel S.: Please don't worry.
> (03) Rachel S.: Have I answered everything to your satisfaction?
> Bill Henley: My bill has already increased because when she couldn't add HD, she
> tried to take me off annual to add it. Just the remove and restore has added
> $11.57 to the bill in Recent Activity. My bill DID increase.
> (03) Rachel S.: Yes, I have made changes.
> (03) Rachel S.: I will give $10.00 credit for this . Is it fine?
> Bill Henley: OK, I'll check Recent Activity tomorrow.
> (03) Rachel S.: I have made the changes on the account. Please allow 5 minutes
> for the changes to take effect.
> (03) Rachel S.: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
> Bill Henley: I haven't been to the TV to verify the channels are back on, but
> I'm satisfied. Thanks.
> 
> (03) Rachel S.: You're very welcome.
> (03) Rachel S.: I'm glad we were able to take care of that for you. Thank you
> for being a DISH Network customer, have a great day.


Bottom line is "I have made changes on the account" means I'm no longer an annual sub - everything is monthly now. It is only $1/month more with the "automatic DVR Advantage".

I just couldn't believe that it cost me over $11 to get the FREE PlatinumHD, but accepted $10 to make up for it to get somewhere. I'll peek back when they generate my next bill, but I've suddenly got a $160 credit balance from

* 08/02
* 08/02
* ANNUAL CLASSIC BRONZE 08/02 TO 02/09
* -$201.64

* 08/02
* 08/02
* SACRAMENTO CA LOCALS 08/02 TO 09/09
* -$7.58

* 08/02
* 08/02
* CLASSIC BRONZE 100 WITH 08/02 TO 09/09
* $50.64


----------



## dbconsultant

Gotta love the online chat. I already had Platinum HD, so I just stated that I wanted to get my Platinum HD free. The CSR looked at my account, confirmed my information and gave it to me - the csr didn't even say anything about new customers or existing customer who didn't have Platinum HD being the only ones eligible. He just came back and told me what my new bill would be and let me know that my loyalty credit would also continue for the next 3 months until it expires (I thought they might eliminate that but they didn't).

Checked my account online and the changes have been made! Couldn't have been easier!


----------



## nmetro

dbconsultant said:


> Gotta love the online chat. I already had Platinum HD, so I just stated that I wanted to get my Platinum HD free. The CSR looked at my account, confirmed my information and gave it to me - the csr didn't even say anything about new customers or existing customer who didn't have Platinum HD being the only ones eligible. He just came back and told me what my new bill would be and let me know that my loyalty credit would also continue for the next 3 months until it expires (I thought they might eliminate that but they didn't).
> 
> Checked my account online and the changes have been made! Couldn't have been easier!


I guess as more people learn about Platinum HD; the more DISH is being contacted by existing subscribers. I met some resistance, but I did get $10 off my bill. DISH should have handled this in a much better manner. And, I am still waiting a for letter telling me of a price chaage for 1 August, 2009.


----------



## david_jr

koji68 said:


> If you have DVR Advantage and go this route, you'll loose you DVR Advantage discounts. You'll final bill will be $3.98 higher.


I did this. I did not have Platinum and deleted HD & added it as described. Very clunky. Web site does not work well. It showed that my bill will stay the same. We shall see. HD & Platinum are now listed in the premiums and are in my guide as available.


----------



## puckwithahalo

nmetro said:


> I guess as more people learn about Platinum HD; the more DISH is being contacted by existing subscribers. I met some resistance, but I did get $10 off my bill. DISH should have handled this in a much better manner. And, I am still waiting a for letter telling me of a price chaage for 1 August, 2009.


Aside from the HD Platinum change, there weren't any price changes for English programming on 8/1


----------



## GrumpyBear

nmetro said:


> I guess as more people learn about Platinum HD; the more DISH is being contacted by existing subscribers. I met some resistance, but I did get $10 off my bill. DISH should have handled this in a much better manner. And, I am still waiting a for letter telling me of a price chaage for 1 August, 2009.


Why would you, as an existing sub of Platinum, be getting a letter explaining a program that was really meant for new subs, or for subs that didn't have Platinum already? Just be really happy you read this forum, and that other users were quick to post about this so, existing subs like us were armed with the details to get it for Free. Finally a situation were long time users get treated like new subs.


----------



## dennispap

koji68 said:


> If you have DVR Advantage and go this route, you'll loose you DVR Advantage discounts. You'll final bill will be $3.98 higher.


not according to the chat i had with a csr. If you still have the new "with dvr" package, you will still get the 3.00 discount/credit.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dennispap said:


> not according to the chat i had with a csr. If you still have the new "with dvr" package, you will still get the 3.00 discount/credit.


I think he was talking about going in and changing your package on your own, using the system, not calling or using Chat.


----------



## redelephants

To all, I would like to advise you that after speaking with Corporate Customer Service about the platinum hd tier, normally charged at 10 dollars a month, that it is now included in the HD tier you sub to. After speaking with corportate for a few minutes they explained to me that CSRs apparantely are not understanding the information coming from the Corporate Office in regards to the changes that occured August 1st. I would like to let everyone know that I continually had problems with CSRs via chat trying to achieve the addition of the old Platinum Hd channels. There should be no reason that subs are having these problems and should have already had these channels added effective Aug. 1. I recommend if you continue to have problems getting these channels added that you call Corporate Customer Service immediately and let them know of the problems you are experiencing. The Corp CSR I spoke with was in complete disaray that the CSRs are causing us these problems and was very opologetic. They can be reached at 303-723-1000. I hope that this will further eliminate any confusion from this post foward.


----------



## phrelin

redelephants said:


> To all, I would like to advise you that after speaking with Corporate Customer Service about the platinum hd tier, normally charged at 10 dollars a month, that it is now included in the HD tier you sub to. After speaking with corportate for a few minutes they explained to me that CSRs apparantely are not understanding the information coming from the Corporate Office in regards to the changes that occured August 1st. I would like to let everyone know that I continually had problems with CSRs via chat trying to achieve the addition of the old Platinum Hd channels. There should be no reason that subs are having these problems and should have already had these channels added effective Aug. 1. I recommend if you continue to have problems getting these channels added that you call Corporate Customer Service immediately and let them know of the problems you are experiencing. The Corp CSR I spoke with was in complete disaray that the CSRs are causing us these problems and was very opologetic. They can be reached at 303-723-1000. I hope that this will further eliminate any confusion from this post foward.


:welcome_s

The news is also "welcome." (Not the confusion which is normal for Dish, but the change confirmation.)


----------



## koji68

GrumpyBear said:


> I think he was talking about going in and changing your package on your own, using the system, not calling or using Chat.


That's what I meant. Thanks. 

When I tried to do it, the site gave a new price that was exactly $3.98 more than I'm paying now. I used chat instead and there was not change in pricing.


----------



## l8er

phrelin said:


> .... The news is also "welcome." ....


 Which confirms what I've said from the beginning of this thread. (And not in an obtuse fashion).


----------



## harsh

My August 8th bill for August 23rd - September 22nd clearly states that I'm being charged $10 for Platinum HD in addition to Gold HD for $10. I don't think the issue is limited to CSRs not understanding what is going on.


----------



## l8er

harsh said:


> My August 8th bill for August 23rd - September 22nd clearly states that I'm being charged $10 for Platinum HD in addition to Gold HD for $10. I don't think the issue is limited to CSRs not understanding what is going on.


 If you call and have them remove Platinum HD and Gold HD, then have them add HD back on, it'll show as HD plus Platinum and be $10 cheaper. (You have to get the Platinum HD add-on manually removed somehow, and post 8/1/09 it's no longer a $10 add-on option.)

I agree this would sit better with existing subs if the change was automatic but it's not.


----------



## phrelin

On the brighter side, if you've never had PlatinumHD before take a close look at the thread HDNet Movies - August 2009 Highlights. If you're into movies, there is a lot there. Even if you're not, each month there is a "sneak preview" of an independen film to be released in theaters the following day. This month it's Robin Williams next film. And they are showing three films as _A Tribute to Director Sergio Leone_.


----------



## GrumpyBear

redelephants said:


> To all, I would like to advise you that after speaking with Corporate Customer Service about the platinum hd tier, normally charged at 10 dollars a month, that it is now included in the HD tier you sub to. After speaking with corportate for a few minutes they explained to me that CSRs apparantely are not understanding the information coming from the Corporate Office in regards to the changes that occured August 1st. I would like to let everyone know that I continually had problems with CSRs via chat trying to achieve the addition of the old Platinum Hd channels. There should be no reason that subs are having these problems and should have already had these channels added effective Aug. 1. I recommend if you continue to have problems getting these channels added that you call Corporate Customer Service immediately and let them know of the problems you are experiencing. The Corp CSR I spoke with was in complete disaray that the CSRs are causing us these problems and was very opologetic. They can be reached at 303-723-1000. I hope that this will further eliminate any confusion from this post foward.


Friend of mine, in Temecula, just called the 303-723-1000 number twice today(the Corp receptionist is a Job he doesn't want), both people he talked to(after hanging out in please enter extention limbo hell), infromed him that as an existing Dish Platinum subscriber, he was not eligible for the this offer, he hung up on the 1st CSR without trying real hard to make the change, and the 2nd CSR, he felt was kind of rude, and Platinum was a sore subject with him. 
Lucky for Roberto, he was able to get the Platinum add via chat 2 min's ago instead.
Hopefully Dish will figure things out, and soon.


----------



## GrumpyBear

l8er said:


> I agree this would sit better with existing subs if the change was automatic but it's not.


AMEN


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> Hopefully Dish will figure things out, and soon.


Not much chance of that. Oh, I already did a rant on that subject on the August First Programming Changes thread....


----------



## DoyleS

Let's face it, unless you check into one of the forums, you would most likely never even know about this. There are a lot of people that will be paying the extra $10 for Platinum HD for quite awhile.


----------



## BarbWine

FYI-- 
Platinum HD is not available as a free add-on to the Turbo HD package, which is what we have.
I just called and spoke to Dish about this.
Since we could not get this, they offered me Starz package free for 3 months.


----------



## l8er

Do TurboHD subs have an "HD" charge somewhere on your bills? (It's called various things but amounts to a $10/month charge for the privilege of accessing HD channels).

If you have the HD charge, they should be able to remove that, and when they add it back on it'll be labeled HD plus Platinum.

If you don't have that $10 HD charge as an existing TurboHD sub, then maybe you're SOL for getting what used to be the Platinum HD add-on for free.

Since the Platinum HD add-on is no longer offered, it would be odd that all existing subs (TurboHD or otherwise) couldn't get those channels somehow.


----------



## coldsteel

l8er said:


> Do TurboHD subs have an "HD" charge somewhere on your bills? (It's called various things but amounts to a $10/month charge for the privilege of accessing HD channels).
> 
> If you have the HD charge, they should be able to remove that, and when they add it back on it'll be labeled HD plus Platinum.
> 
> If you don't have that $10 HD charge as an existing TurboHD sub, then maybe you're SOL for getting what used to be the Platinum HD add-on for free.
> 
> Since the Platinum HD add-on is no longer offered, it would be odd that all existing subs (TurboHD or otherwise) couldn't get those channels somehow.


Dude, there NEVER WAS a $10 HD Enabling Fee. The $10 charge was for the HD PACKAGE.

NO Turbo HD customer had an additional $10 charge unless they had Platinum HD also.


----------



## l8er

coldsteel said:


> Dude, there NEVER WAS a $10 HD Enabling Fee. The $10 charge was for the HD PACKAGE.
> 
> NO Turbo HD customer had an additional $10 charge unless they had Platinum HD also.


 Dude, I'm not calling it an HD *Enabling Fee* in recent posts. It's the damn $10 HD charge, by whatever name it has or does go by.

So, Einstein, if TurboHD customers never had the $10 HD charge, how do they now get the Platinum HD channels since the Platinum HD add-on is no longer available?


----------



## 722921

They don't. We are 'encouraged' to pay at least $15 more monthly to get out of their TurboHD programming. Not a good carrot.


----------



## biz

I have HD Absolute, was thinking of upgrading. Their site confuses me. While surfing I swear I saw a Platinum box with about 8-10 channels. I went to Classic Gold 250 with HD and could swear some of those Platinum WERE listed as included. When I looked at my account I didn't see an HD option (maybe after I switch to Gold it shows up?). Classic Gold w/HD was 57.99 for 24 months. Is the Platinum included? 

I'm also considering upgrading my 625 DVR for a 722 and giving my 622 to the second room where the 625 is now (so that tv can get the HD channels).

The Dish in Up said 125 for upgrade, includes install AND the antenna (I do have a coax to garage attic for locals in HD (prior to Dish offering them recently, still nice to have as well). 

Any help is appreciated. The chat guy just sent me to a page that did not have the Platinum listed and seemed anxious to move on.


----------



## DJ Lon

biz said:


> ...The chat guy just sent me to a page that did not have the Platinum listed...


The Platinum channels page/mention seems to have disappeared from Dish's website.


----------



## phrelin

DJ Lon said:


> The Platinum channels page/mention seems to have disappeared from Dish's website.


This is still on the website here:


----------



## biz

so on that page (thanks), the platinum is listed below the classic gold list

When I go to this page: https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/corePackageSelection.do?method=prep and click on Classic Gold - Add HD.....
The Platinum show up on that list as part of that package.

I get confused with all their packages. So for 57.99, I get classic gold, with HD, with Platinum. right?


----------



## coldsteel

biz said:


> I get confused with all their packages. So for 57.99, I get classic gold, with HD, with Platinum. right?


Yes, but that doesn't include locals, DVR fees or additional receiver fees.


----------



## FarmerBob

As per biz's link above, if you click for more info Locals are now included and they rolled PlatinumHD into all the HD add-on packages at $10 for the package.

Following the thread over @SatelitteGuy.US, I was able to get the PlatHD added to my GoldHD package for free. But I guess that since the underground response was so huge they saw the $$$ on the wall and restricted adding it on to existing accounts. Guess it was a "limited time allowance (offer)". But I hear if you Chat and not call, you can get it added. And depending on who you get it's is either done before you can ask or you have to beg. But it still may be done.


----------



## l8er

FarmerBob said:


> ... Guess it was a "limited time allowance (offer)".


 Not true, since the Platinum HD add-on is no longer available (as of 8/1/2009). (Read the posts in this thread).


----------



## FarmerBob

l8er said:


> Not true, since the Platinum HD add-on is no longer available (as of 8/1/2009). (Read the posts in this thread).


I have read the posts in this thread and they are not entirely accurate. Plus I was being facetious. And yes it was "limited offer" of sorts. There were many, like myself, that what the threads (elsewhere), timed it right, took the plunge, did the chat and got the prize. And I was reading yesterday that there are those that were still able to get it this "late" in the game. Although, it's not all that much of a prize after all. And as an add-on it is no longer available but has been rolled into the "flavored" packages. So really it's not that it is no longer available, it's just . . . no longer. Read my post. Completely.


----------



## l8er

FarmerBob said:


> I have read the posts in this thread and they are not entirely accurate. ....


 My posts in this thread *ARE* entirely accurate.


----------



## coldsteel

l8er said:


> My posts in this thread *ARE* entirely accurate.


:barf: Yeah, right.


----------



## phrelin

I have to admit, I truly wonder what the July "August 1, 2009 Programming Changes" internal memo said about all this. Wish someone had a copy to post here.:grin:


----------



## 722921

coldsteel said:


> :barf: Yeah, right.


Just accurate as Dish announcements...


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> This is still on the website here:


I still think the channels involved in Platinum complained to Dish that they wern't getting enough viewers.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I have to admit, I truly wonder what the July "August 1, 2009 Programming Changes" internal memo said about all this. Wish someone had a copy to post here.:grin:


NOW that would be REALLY interesting to read.


----------



## GrumpyBear

722921 said:


> Just accurate as Dish announcements...


Just need to keep up with the corrections to the Announcements.


----------



## aaronwt6

Well, I just did the chat thing this afternoon. The CSR told me that he couldn't knock the $10 off and that it was for first time HD customers only. I told him that didn't seem fair to me being a 7 year loyal customer. At that point he said he would ask his supervisor. He came back about 2 minutes later and removed the charge. A little persistance is definately worth the $10 a month.


----------



## DJ Lon

phrelin said:


> This is still on the website here:


I just clicked on the above link, doesn't show up to me.

_UPDATE: It doesn't show up to me if I am logged in to Dish's site. If I log out it magically appears. Pretty sneaky._


----------



## HiDefRev

I went through 3 chat CSRs, each of who told me that it was for NEW customers only. Now here is the UNUSUAL part. I then called customer service, and, of course, reached INDIA. The Indian CSR stated that I could have the $10 for this month credited, and no future charge for Platinum !! I was overwhelmed, to say the least. Well, whatever it takes !! $10 less a month is $10 more in my pocket !!!!


----------



## Grandude

I did the on-line chat this morning just to see what I could get. I had Classic Silver with locals, ClassicGoldHD and ClassicPlatinumHD. After the initial reluctance by the person on the other end of the wire, I upgraded to ClassicGoldHD with locals and now have more channels, some that I wanted for no increase in price. Seemed to work for me. Will know for sure when the next bill arrives of course.


----------



## redelephants

This is an email I received today from Corporate.

"Customer service representatives have to follow business rules. We have a department that they should have transferred you to to help assist. The platinum HD package deal is only for new customers at this time and is something we are working on doing for existing customers as well. That’s why we have another department with more authorization who can have the authority to put it on the account for existing customers."


----------



## rphillips187

Robert Phillips: I have heard that Platinum HD is now being offered at no additional cost to customers. Is this true and, if so, can you please take care of that for me?
(03) Mike U.: Yes, that is correct.
(03) Mike U.: I have made the changes on your account and added Platinum HD at no extra cost.
(03) Mike U.: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
Robert Phillips: Yes you have. Thank you for being so quick!
(03) Mike U.: You're very welcome.
*
DONE IN LESS THAN A MINUTE*


----------



## FarmerBob

rphillips187 said:


> Robert Phillips: I have heard that Platinum HD is now being offered at no additional cost to customers. Is this true and, if so, can you please take care of that for me?
> (03) Mike U.: Yes, that is correct.
> (03) Mike U.: I have made the changes on your account and added Platinum HD at no extra cost.
> (03) Mike U.: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
> Robert Phillips: Yes you have. Thank you for being so quick!
> (03) Mike U.: You're very welcome.
> *
> DONE IN LESS THAN A MINUTE*


Hmmm. So it is still available. I have read that sometimes one must be persistent. Although, I'm sorry that it took so long for you to get this taken care of. "Being facetious again." Mine got done before I could ask for it. I guess the rep looked through my account thoroughly and saw that I GoldHD and had it done before coming online. You could say that mine was done in "no" time at all. It was also rumored that it would happen automatically after the 5th and all that we had to do was wait. Even some "heavy hitters" specifically said not to call or contact DISH and upset them with a barrage of demands. I had to laugh at that. But I would imagine that if the mad dash for it was as intense as it seems, DISH may be looking to position this "cash cow" differently now. It would be a natural DISH move.

Congratulations on your new addition.

. . . fb


----------



## harsh

phrelin said:


> I have to admit, I truly wonder what the July "August 1, 2009 Programming Changes" internal memo said about all this. Wish someone had a copy to post here.:grin:


The text was posted on the other site in a thread titled "Dish Programming Changes (Effective August 1st)". I'm not sure it is fair to call the memo "internal".


----------



## deaincaelo

FarmerBob said:


> Hmmm. So it is still available.


more likely some sub contractor or CSR was lazy and didnt care. Anyone can come here and see how to get this without talking to a CSR, I'm certain they can fuigure it out if it means they don't have to work, or deal with an angry customer.

I imagine that the internal memo was something like, "Customer who have platnum will still pay $10 a month for it. If they ask why they don't get free stuff that new customers get, remind them they're still getting the same deal they signed up for and we're cheaper then the compitition. if your not trained in this, run around waiving your arms and then just do whatever you want. "



not really.


----------



## phrelin

Interesting post elsewhere:


Syzygy said:


> Free trial of six HD channels, Wed 8/19 - Sun 8/23
> Email received Thursday, 13 Aug 2009, 6:01p
> 
> Four I don't usually get:
> • 255 MGM HD
> • 267 Smithsonian Channel HD
> • 275 Crime & Investigation HD
> • 332 Palladia
> 
> Two I do usually get (grandfathered):
> • 259 Universal HD
> • 552 HDNet Movies
> 
> This is a promotion for DirecTV's HD Extra Pack.


Something awfully familiar about this channel list.:sure:


----------



## jclewter79

phrelin said:


> I have to admit, I truly wonder what the July "August 1, 2009 Programming Changes" internal memo said about all this. Wish someone had a copy to post here.:grin:


Yes, not only does the other site have the memo that you are looking for as Harsh said, if you go thought that thread somewhere along 8-3-09 Scott posted an internal memo to the CSR's that states some talking points to use to deny the deal to people that were already subscribing to the Platium package.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...programming-changes-effective-august-1st.html


----------



## zer0cool

FarmerBob said:


> Hmmm. So it is still available. I have read that sometimes one must be persistent. Although, I'm sorry that it took so long for you to get this taken care of. "Being facetious again." Mine got done before I could ask for it. I guess the rep looked through my account thoroughly and saw that I GoldHD and had it done before coming online. You could say that mine was done in "no" time at all. It was also rumored that it would happen automatically after the 5th and all that we had to do was wait. Even some "heavy hitters" specifically said not to call or contact DISH and upset them with a barrage of demands. I had to laugh at that. But I would imagine that if the mad dash for it was as intense as it seems, DISH may be looking to position this "cash cow" differently now. It would be a natural DISH move.
> 
> Congratulations on your new addition.
> 
> . . . fb


The chat worked for me this morning.
when i filled out the info box with my name and account number, etc., where it asks for a brief description of the issue, I typed in that I was still being billed $10 for Platinum HD, when it should be free. When the Chat CSR came on the line, she told me I was being credited $10.00 and since i was such a "longstanding great customer" the charge would not show up on any future bills. done in no time at all.
Funny thing was, when I pulled up my statement online, I saw a charge of $6.99 for "VOD Push". My first thought was "What the Hell? They're charging me seven bucks to push VOD content to my box that I probably don't even want!!!???". Then I remembered, we had ordered the movie "PUSH" in HD a few weeks ago....:sure:


----------



## BillJ

redelephants said:


> This is an email I received today from Corporate.
> 
> "Customer service representatives have to follow business rules. We have a department that they should have transferred you to to help assist. The platinum HD package deal is only for new customers at this time and is something we are working on doing for existing customers as well. That's why we have another department with more authorization who can have the authority to put it on the account for existing customers."


Now that sounds like a typical Dish promotion. Give it to the new customers first and leave the existing customers out in the cold for a month or two. When enough existing customers learn about it and complain then you make it available to them too.

Also explains why a lot of CSRs are giving to existing customers without argument.


----------



## jsfisher

BillJ said:


> Also explains why a lot of CSRs are giving to existing customers without argument.


Existing customers that didn't have Platinum HD should get it without argument. It is only for the existing Platinum HD subscribers where Dish Network has created this confusion.


----------



## Kosh_5x5

I currently subscribe to Silver HD and Platinum HD. Using Chat, I was able to get Platinum HD for free with no questions asked. It took three minutes.


----------



## snowcat

I tried this weekend to get it added via online chat, and I was rejected. 

The person said it was for new customers only, and even when mentioning that I have read about many current customers getting it, she still denied me.

I will try again with another CSR sometime soon.


----------



## HiDefRev

It took me 4 tries ( 3 with online chat and 1 phone call ) before I got the $10 removed from my bill. 3 chat CSRs said "NO WAY, New customers only". Then the phone CSR said "NO PROBLEM, I'll credit this month's bill and there will be no future charge for Platinum". Go figure.


----------



## alxlevin

3 mins chat worked for me. I am on Bronze HD.


----------



## olds403

I have(had) Classic 250, gold HD + Platinum HD. I am bundled through my phone company for satellite/phone/internet and I got the charge removed on the first phone call. No issues or arguments, was on hold for about 5 minutes while the CSR did a little investigation but other than that no problems.


----------



## BillJ

Looked at my account yesterday to see if the new bill was up yet. It wasn't but my account balance showed a $6.12 credit. I was in the middle of a billing cycle on Aug.1 and waited a few days before using chat to get the $10 Platinum charge removed. I figured I wouldn't see any change until the next billing cycle, but apparently the CSR gave me a credit from the date he made the change. Still waiting to see if the new bill is correct. Probably will be online Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## jdmart

Best way to change to HD & Platinum programming for EXISTING customers: (I helped two friends do this and it worked fine.)

1. Sign into your online account and click on “Programming” link on the left side of the page.
2. Under HD Programming options uncheck all of your current HD package(s).
3. Click “Review and Order” at the bottom of the page. (Verify all HD Package(s) were removed)
4. Click on the red “Back” button at the bottom of the page. You should see the “HD & Platinum” option.
5. Click on HD & Platinum for $10.
6. Click on “Review and Order” button. (Verify combined “HD & Platinum” package was added.)
7. Click on “Order” button. You should see the Platinum HD channels on your screen in 5-15 minutes.


----------



## purtman

I just called and spoke to a CSR. I told him I had seen where existing customers with HD are now eligible for this. He said he would check and get right back to me. Within a minute, he said I was correct and added platinum to our package. We currently have the gold package.


----------



## harsh

I just tried to use chat to convert and was told that it was a new customer promotion only. I went to My Account and used jdmart's method and was able to make the conversion with a few clicks and some scrolling (extra clicks required to get out of paperless billing and a commitment extension).


----------



## drmckenzie

I tried JDMART's technique. Unfortunately, I have HD Gold only, and there doesn't seem to be any way to uncheck it (the check circle is grayed out).


----------



## puckwithahalo

drmckenzie said:


> I tried JDMART's technique. Unfortunately, I have HD Gold only, and there doesn't seem to be any way to uncheck it (the check circle is grayed out).


Do you have HD Gold, or Turbo HD Gold?


----------



## harsh

drmckenzie said:


> I tried JDMART's technique. Unfortunately, I have HD Gold only, and there doesn't seem to be any way to uncheck it (the check circle is grayed out).


Was there a "none of the above" option???


----------



## drmckenzie

I have Turbo HD Gold.

Unfortunately, the drop-down menu for Turbo HD Gold didn't have any other selections, such as "None of the above."

The only way you can deselect the Turbo HD Gold is to select another type of package from the "American" or "International" lists.

I had another session with Dish Chat. I was told that all the Turbo packages have been discontinued, and that there was no way to get the Platinum channels without switching to Classic Gold 250 with HD.


----------



## l8er

drmckenzie said:


> .... I was told that all the Turbo packages have been discontinued, and that there was no way to get the Platinum channels without switching to Classic Gold 250 with HD.


 That seems very unfair to all the TurboHD subs who did not have the Platinum HD add-on prior to 8/1/2009, since the Platinum HD channels are now free for everyone else.

TurboHD class action lawsuit? (just kidding).


----------



## spacedadoftwo

I did the online chat. Dropped the HBO, Showtime deal (been three months), and asked very politely about getting the Platinum free. Said no problem and took care of it. Took two minutes!


----------



## Paul Secic

drmckenzie said:


> I have Turbo HD Gold.
> 
> Unfortunately, the drop-down menu for Turbo HD Gold didn't have any other selections, such as "None of the above."
> 
> The only way you can deselect the Turbo HD Gold is to select another type of package from the "American" or "International" lists.
> 
> I had another session with Dish Chat. I was told that all the Turbo packages have been discontinued, and that there was no way to get the Platinum channels without switching to Classic Gold 250 with HD.


So what do you have Turbo? The whole Marketing dept should be fired for dreaming up Turbo packages.


----------



## Jim5506

Paul Secic said:


> So what do you have Turbo? The whole Marketing dept should be fired for dreaming up Turbo packages.


They should be sent back to the drawing board for the way they structured Turbo.

It was and is a good idea, in fact a brilliant idea, but they did not take extraneous factors into account and it collapsed of its own weight when program providers threw their monkey wrenches into it.


----------



## phrelin

Jim5506 said:


> They should be sent back to the drawing board for the way they structured Turbo.
> 
> It was and is a good idea, in fact a brilliant idea, but they did not take extraneous factors into account and it collapsed of its own weight when program providers threw their monkey wrenches into it.


Nothing's happened to Turbo that wasn't foreseen by many of us. It wasn't designed two years ago within the context of three years from now. It was done when Dish started bleeding subscribers and lost it's HD competitive advantage in a predictable marketing effort by DirecTV.

From the outside it appears that everything Dish has done in the past three years lacked adequate communications within the organization and shows a failure to assess the external competitive environment at a predictably critical time - notice I didn't say a failure to _correctly_ assess, I said a failure to assess the competitive environment at a predictably critical time.

One has to wonder relatively speaking just how much time and money was spent on the Platinum freebie as opposed to the 922. Techie Dish customers who like their hardware will love/hate the 922 while not really adding to the Dish customer base.

If and when the unaware Turbo customers, who were all new, realize they don't have access to a lot of Dish Network HD without absorbing a huge rate increase, one has to expect customer alienation. If there are Classic HD customers paying the extra $10 for Platinum who discover months from now that it could have been free, one has to expect customer alienation.

Charlie's brain, heart, and soul is in Echostar. Dish Network needs to be run by a retail service oriented person with a strong marketing background who can hire tech types to explain the tech issues. We all know that Dish Network was spun off to be sold because of a lack of interest on the part of the primary shareholder who still remains in charge.


----------



## BillJ

E* is hardly alone in poor handling of customers. Have a cousin who has always gotten TV OTA. With the advent of digital TV they could no longer pickup anything OTA so they installed TimeWarner cable. They even went out and bought a nice HDTV. TW never told them they would not get HD unless they paid an extra $10/month. So far my cousin has been so mad about this that she's refused to pay the extra $10. I suppose she'll give in eventually but TW would have done a much better marketing job if they'd included the HD in the original quote with the option to pay $10 less if she didn't want HD.


----------



## puckwithahalo

drmckenzie said:


> I have Turbo HD Gold.
> 
> Unfortunately, the drop-down menu for Turbo HD Gold didn't have any other selections, such as "None of the above."
> 
> The only way you can deselect the Turbo HD Gold is to select another type of package from the "American" or "International" lists.
> 
> I had another session with Dish Chat. I was told that all the Turbo packages have been discontinued, and that there was no way to get the Platinum channels without switching to Classic Gold 250 with HD.


Just a minor correction. The turbo packages have not been discontinued, they just can only be added or removed by CSR's/TSR's and not through the website. They were correct in that to get the Platinum channels, you would have to switch to a class + hd rather than one of the turbo packages.


----------



## l8er

A major flaw with TurboHD is one that I didn't see when those packages first came out. I would have assumed that the most expensive TurboHD package would have included ALL the HD available and that any new HD channels added by Dish Network would automatically be added to that package. (Much like America's Everything Pack works for SD channels).

Now, however, it looks like the TurboHD packages are frozen in time - the channels you got when you signed up are the only channels you're ever going to get. In general terms, I could be wrong, but the Platinum HD channels are a case in point - free to all new or existing subs now EXCEPT TurboHD subs who did not subscribe to the Platinum HD add-on prior to 8/1/2009.


----------



## lparsons21

TurboHD was one of those very nice marketing ploys that should have been a real feather in Dish's hat. Unfortunately, some marketing guru most likely came along later and decided that freezing it was a good thing. Which just goes to show that pinheads still exist no matter how quickly we try to eradicate them!


----------



## dakn2

Thanks for the information about the upgrade; I wasn't aware - as is most often the case with Dish. In fact I'd say it's far worse since I went to auto-billing and don't get any information at all from them.

Upgraded via chat in 5 mins; 3 mins to get someone; and then 2 mins to process the request.


----------



## harsh

BillJ said:


> TW never told them they would not get HD unless they paid an extra $10/month.


This is reminiscent of DIRECTV's long standing campaign of claiming to offer the best in HD [should be a period here] with packages starting at $29.99 a month.


----------



## DoyleS

Hmmm.... had Platinum HD now for a couple weeks and still haven't found a single show to watch.


----------



## tsmacro

lparsons21 said:


> TurboHD was one of those very nice marketing ploys that should have been a real feather in Dish's hat. Unfortunately, some marketing guru most likely came along later and decided that freezing it was a good thing. Which just goes to show that pinheads still exist no matter how quickly we try to eradicate them!


Actually I get the impression that Dish really liked the idea of their Turbo HD paks, but it got derailed somewhat when they were negotiating carriage agreements with certain channels that didn't want their HD channels in available in HD only packages, they wanted people to have to subscribe to both the SD & HD versions of their channels to get them. Since Dish could no longer add every new HD channel to their turbo packages because of this it seems they're kind of pushing them into shadows for now and maybe into oblivion before too long.


----------



## phrelin

DoyleS said:


> Hmmm.... had Platinum HD now for a couple weeks and still haven't found a single show to watch.


Did you pick up the HDNet Movie Channel's sneak preview of the latest Robin Williams movie? Frankly, the HDNet Movie Channel is the only thing that kept me paying the $10. I do pick up extra episodes of some old shows that were quick cancels on the networks on UniversalHD. But there's not much there except on occasion.


----------



## phrelin

From another thread:


phrelin said:


> Mudgut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered TurboHD Silver,DVR, and free Platinum this week. Install set for Sat. Rep had to get supervisor help to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good. Someone just got free Platinum with a TurboHD package. I do have to smile and ask again - has anyone seen THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue?
Click to expand...

And I'll repeat it here. Has anyone see THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue. Or did Dish Network handle this policy change using the old "Telephone Game" where Harry whispers to Pete who whisper to Mildred who whispers to....?


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Did you pick up the HDNet Movie Channel's sneak preview of the latest Robin Williams movie? Frankly, the HDNet Movie Channel is the only thing that kept me paying the $10. I do pick up extra episodes of some old shows that were quick cancels on the networks on UniversalHD. But there's not much there except on occasion.


HDNET, HDTheater, HDNMV, channels are the only reason we have kept paying the $10. Been Very, Very, disappointed in the MGM channel, Paladia every so often. The rest of the channels, are as big a waste, as most of the Voom Channels were.


----------



## dennispap

GrumpyBear said:


> *HDNET, HDTheater*, HDNMV, channels are the only reason we have kept paying the $10. Been Very, Very, disappointed in the MGM channel, *Paladia* every so often. The rest of the channels, are as big a waste, as most of the Voom Channels were.


HDNET, PALADIA, HDTHEATRE Arent in the platinum package. If you were paying the platinum 10.00 for those channels, you really were wasting the 10.00.
Here are/were the platinum channels


----------



## GrumpyBear

dennispap said:


> HDNET, PALADIA, HDTHEATRE Arent in the platinum package. If you were paying the platinum 10.00 for those channels, you really were wasting the 10.00.
> Here are/were the platinum channels


No it was for HDNet Movies(and I at one time I know HDNET(had to have that channel for K1 fight nites), was part of Platinum). 
I should have said out of that block of channels that don't map down 394-361, Most of those channels are a waste like the old Voom Channels except for HDNET, HDTHeater, HDNET Movies.


----------



## jfp

I just got off the chat and didn't think they were going to do it, but after repeated grumblig about how they could possibly offer more programming to a new customer over an established one they said they would talk with a supervisor. I have gold hd but did not have the plat pkg.


----------



## Mudgut

Originally Posted by Mudgut 
Just ordered TurboHD Silver,DVR, and free Platinum this week. Install set for Sat. Rep had to get supervisor help to find it.

I stand corrected. Although I did get the TurboHD Silver I am not getting the platinum as promised. I called after install and supervisor said it was impossible to add. Between that and outages during rain I am not real happy!


----------



## phrelin

Mudgut said:


> Originally Posted by Mudgut
> Just ordered TurboHD Silver,DVR, and free Platinum this week. Install set for Sat. Rep had to get supervisor help to find it.
> 
> I stand corrected. Although I did get the TurboHD Silver I am not getting the platinum as promised. I called after install and supervisor said it was impossible to add. Between that and outages during rain I am not real happy!


Sorry to hear that. And I'll repeat my earlier post:



phrelin said:


> Has anyone see THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue. Or did Dish Network handle this policy change using the old "Telephone Game" where Harry whispers to Pete who whisper to Mildred who whispers to....?


Is there really no written policy on PlatinumHD?


----------



## harsh

Mudgut said:


> Although I did get the TurboHD Silver I am not getting the platinum as promised.


I certainly hope that nobody here is to be blamed for fooling you into thinking that Platinum HD channels were available to TurboHD customers.


----------



## Mudgut

harsh said:


> I certainly hope that nobody here is to be blamed for fooling you into thinking that Platinum HD channels were available to TurboHD customers.


Nope, not blaming anybody but the sales rep who assured me that I would get PlatinumHD with My TurboHD.


----------



## Paul Secic

harsh said:


> I certainly hope that nobody here is to be blamed for fooling you into thinking that Platinum HD channels were available to TurboHD customers.


The Platinum HD pack is overated I think.


----------



## askuhn

I'm not slamming Dish or anything (I'm happy with my 722 & the new free platinum package), but I think that many of the posts on this thread alone clearly show why Dish Network is getting an F rating from the BBB. http://www.bbb.org/denver/business-reviews/television-cable-catv-and-satellite/dish-network-in-englewood-co-6370


----------



## GMJH

I haven't read all the posts here but I read elsewhere about the 'Platinum HD offer ' to new customers and rang DN three days ago to ask for Platinum HD to be added to my Gold HD and they did it straight away at no extra charge.(I have only been a customer since June, I don't know if that affects anything) In fact they said that all existing Gold HD customers would soon have Platinum HD added automatically for free (which appears to be incorrect, unless it's something they're still working on) 

I agree with whoever said MGM is a waste of time but HDNet Movies on Platinum is as good as The Movie Channel or Showtime for movies and Universal HD can be good too


----------



## olds403

I would say that MGM is better than universal. Universal edits for content, so far as I can tell MGM does not. Universal also has more commercials than MGM during the movies. MGM has a lot of old movies in HD, very cool. Universal has a lot of tv series, the only one I watch is six feet under and it sucks cause it is edited.


----------



## phatal

Just wanted to say THANKS for this thread. It just saved me $10/month!!


----------



## biz

I just got off the phone, was having them check my programming options (currently have HD Absolute). They had to go find the HD only Turbos since it wasn't on the web. 

Still have no reason to pay more for a couple more channels. Wish I had an alternative to CNN, but I'll hang with what I have until there is some big reason to change packages.


----------



## wtrjock

Took 2 minutes on chat. Channels added at no cost. I chatted with a level 2 tech support person, Miguel. Very painless process. I also saved a transcript, JIC.


----------



## nightfly85

How to get to chat on dish? I've tried twice to get the platinum channels and I have turbo gold hd, and still no go.


----------



## coldsteel

OK, don't know what you're hearing/smoking, but *YOU CANNOT GET PLATINUM HD WITH ANY TURBO HD PACKAGE UNLESS YOU HAD PLATINUM HD BEFORE 8/1/09 ALREADY...*

There is *NO* way to.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I would still give it a try. Even with Turbo.
As L8er has pointed out and Dish hasn't fixed nor looks like they can fix the Platinum for Free, until Jan/Feb time frame.
Go to the dish website down at the bottom you will, Customer Service and next to that is Contact us.
click on the Contact Us. Bottom left on that page you will see Live Chat & Support Chat now box. 
Lots of Luck


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> Bottom left on that page you will see Live Chat & Support Chat now box.
> Lots of Luck


STILL will not work. There is *not an option in the system to add Platinum HD to Turbo HD AT ALL*.


----------



## Dobe

I just ran across this long thread so I'm sorry if I'm asking a dumb question. I'm trying to figure out whether I'm being charged correctly by DISH.

I signed up October 2008. This is part of my current statement, which I don't believe has changed in the last 6 months.

"Premium Channels: 1 Yr Cinemax for a Penny with Autopay Participation, PlatinumHD, HBO, Starz!"

Classic Silver 200 With DVR 57.99
DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) 5.99
2 Premiums With Classic Gold 250 Bonus
Pack, GoldHD and PlatinumHD 50.00
total $113.98 including tax minus $3.00

Does this seem like the correct price or am I being overcharged? Can I get the charge for PlatinumHD removed? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dennispap

Dobe said:


> I just ran across this long thread so I'm sorry if I'm asking a dumb question. I'm trying to figure out whether I'm being charged correctly by DISH.
> 
> I signed up October 2008. This is part of my current statement, which I don't believe has changed in the last 6 months.
> 
> "Premium Channels: 1 Yr Cinemax for a Penny with Autopay Participation, PlatinumHD, *HBO, Starz!*"
> 
> Classic Silver 200 With DVR 57.99
> DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) 5.99
> *2 Premiums With Classic Gold 250 Bonus
> Pack, GoldHD and PlatinumHD 50.00*
> total $113.98 including tax minus $3.00
> 
> Does this seem like the correct price or am I being overcharged? Can I get the charge for PlatinumHD removed? Thanks for the help.


Here is the thing. If you get the platinum removed, you will then pay full price for your hbo and starz. plus you will lose your $3.00 dvr credit.
Now you pay 10.00 for hbo and 10.00 for starz w/ the bundled discount.
If you drop platinum, you lose the bundle discount, you will then pay 15.99 for hbo and 12.99 for starz, plus lose your 3.00 dvr. So 6.00 more for hbo ,3.00 more for starz plus 3.00 dvr minus $10.00 for platinum, and you will be paying 2.00 more than you are now. Now i have fought them on the $3.00 dvr savings and after 2 months I THINK they got that straight on my account, but not sure until i get the next bill. Even if you still get the 3.00 dvr credit, you would only save $1.00 per month by dropping platinum. It is not worth the billing headaches you will get with the partial credits, partial charges, etc. to save $1.00 per month (* if* you get the $3.00 dvr credit)


----------



## Dobe

Thank you for the detailed response. DISH pricing seems unnecessarily confusing. :eek2:


----------



## CeeWoo

dennispap said:


> Here is the thing. If you get the platinum removed, you will then pay full price for your hbo and starz. plus you will lose your $3.00 dvr credit.


I also want to thank you. You seem to have a better grip on pricing than some that work for Dish. LOL

I like how their site has a 'change programming' area that allows me to see how various changes would effect my monthly bill-BUTTT since I have the Cinemax for a penny promo-it won't allow me to see what would happen to my bill if I were to drop that and upgrade/change to Americas Everything since I have 3 receivers. Bummer-I guess I'll fire off an email to them


----------



## coldsteel

dennispap said:


> Here is the thing. If you get the platinum removed, you will then pay full price for your hbo and starz. plus you will lose your $3.00 dvr credit.
> Now you pay 10.00 for hbo and 10.00 for starz w/ the bundled discount.
> If you drop platinum, you lose the bundle discount, you will then pay 15.99 for hbo and 12.99 for starz, plus lose your 3.00 dvr. So 6.00 more for hbo ,3.00 more for starz plus 3.00 dvr minus $10.00 for platinum, and you will be paying 2.00 more than you are now. Now i have fought them on the $3.00 dvr savings and after 2 months I THINK they got that straight on my account, but not sure until i get the next bill. Even if you still get the 3.00 dvr credit, you would only save $1.00 per month by dropping platinum. It is not worth the billing headaches you will get with the partial credits, partial charges, etc. to save $1.00 per month (* if* you get the $3.00 dvr credit)


Um... WRONG.

As long as you have ANY TWO premiums, you pay $22 for them. Also, the only way to lose the DVR discount is to drop the DVR Advantage by removing locals or dropping to DishFamily or have it magically move to 2010. The above poster would lose ONLY the $10 charge for Platinum, since he still has the 250 Bonus Pack, HD, HBO and Starz.

Your 'grip' seems to have slipped.


----------



## dennispap

coldsteel said:


> Um... WRONG.
> 
> As long as you have ANY TWO premiums, you pay $22 for them. Also, the only way to lose the DVR discount is to drop the DVR Advantage by removing locals or dropping to DishFamily or have it magically move to 2010. The above poster would lose ONLY the $10 charge for Platinum, since he still has the 250 Bonus Pack, HD, HBO and Starz.
> 
> Your 'grip' seems to have slipped.


Well not acording to 3 different chats and one phone call. I didnt do anything other than drop the 10.00 platinum add on charge and they took away my 3.00 dvr avantage. I fought with them since August and they finally put the 3.00 credit back on my acct and credited me 6.00 for aug and sept. As for the premiums, i had hbo and sho and was paying 20.00 for them. After getting the platinum pack removed, they then charged me 15.99 for hbo and 12.99 for sho. When I asked, they told me that since i dropped the stand alone plat pack, the premium bundling discount was no longer available. I then dropped hbo because of that. Now i have(per my latest chat) 
Classic Gold 250 with DVR for $67.99.
HD & Platinum (Gold) for $10.00. 
Additional High Definition Duo Receiver for $7.00 per month.
Showtime movie package for $12.99. 
Your new monthly rate is $97.98 plus taxes. Plus $3.00 disc for dvr
= 94.98 per month


----------



## GrumpyBear

dennispap said:


> Well not acording to 3 different chats and one phone call. I didnt do anything other than drop the 10.00 platinum add on charge and they took away my 3.00 dvr avantage. I fought with them since August and they finally put the 3.00 credit back on my acct and credited me 6.00 for aug and sept. As for the premiums, i had hbo and sho and was paying 20.00 for them. After getting the platinum pack removed, they then charged me 15.99 for hbo and 12.99 for sho. When I asked, they told me that since i dropped the stand alone plat pack, the premium bundling discount was no longer available. I then dropped hbo because of that. Now i have(per my latest chat)
> Classic Gold 250 with DVR for $67.99.
> HD & Platinum (Gold) for $10.00.
> Additional High Definition Duo Receiver for $7.00 per month.
> Showtime movie package for $12.99.
> Your new monthly rate is $97.98 plus taxes. Plus $3.00 disc for dvr
> = 94.98 per month


Sorry to hear you had a problem. When they dropped the fee for Platinum on my account and on my Partents account. The DVR advantage discount stayed as well as the discount for HBO/Starz. CSR roulette I guess, and you got the short straw vs most others.
Oh and Hats off to l8er for this tip and thread.

Quick Edit, just went to my dish acount, clicked on the learn more next to the Premium Channels and it still says any 2 Premium's for $22, 3 Premiums for 31, 4 Premiums for 40 and 5 for $50.


----------



## l8er

GrumpyBear said:


> .... Hats off to l8er for this tip and thread. ....


Thanks. After looking at the new pricing it appeared to be a discovery worth passing along. Too bad it's been easy for some some subs and difficult for others.


----------



## manzelmo

Talk about confusing

My go round with Customer Service, today.



> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: My name is Joanne my operator id is RLW,. While I'm researching your issue how is your day going?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: I understand you have billing questions?
> Consumer: I survive
> Consumer: yes
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: That is good to hear.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: For account security, would you please verify your zip code for me?
> Consumer: 85023
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Since you had the Platinum HD you were grandfathered in to the package.
> Consumer: So you are making me pay 10 for something that is now free?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Unfortunately, customers that had the Platinum HD previously does have the 10.00 charge.
> Consumer: What happens if you remve it?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would lose the channels in the Platinum package.
> Consumer: Which of those channels are not is my current package?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: BET JAZZ HD (371), Crime & Investigation HD (387),Fashion TV HD(374), HDNET Movies (383), LOGO HD (373),MAVTV HD(361), MGM HD (385), NBA TV HD (402), NHL Network HD (9540), Universal HD (9427), and the World Fishing Network HD (394).
> Consumer: I have HD Gold
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Those channels above are in the Platinum HD package.
> Consumer: some seem to be in HD Gold
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: If you remove the Platinum HD package you will lose those channels.
> Consumer: is HDNET different from HDNET MOvies?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Yes.
> Consumer: what are the channel numbers.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: The HDNET is channel 362.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: HDNET Movies is 383.
> Consumer: so how else can you get what was in PlatinumHD now that it is gone?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: The Platinum HD channels are still available just not as a separate package.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: You have the option of removing the channels new customers subscribing don't.
> Consumer: ok how would you order them and what do they cost?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: They are now part of the HD packages.
> Consumer: we are going in a circle. What HD package are they in?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: The are in all of the HD packages.
> Consumer: I have GOLD HD rignt now so how would I lose any of those channels then?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: They are not included in your HD package as you had them in separate packages. They are only included in the HD Bronze, HD Silver, HD Gold if you are just adding HD programming.
> Consumer: This is very confusing
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Since you already had the two separate packages your HD package doesn't include them in the HD Gold as then you would be receiving two of each of the channels in the Platinum package. If you remove the package you will lose the channels.
> Consumer: ok still makes no sense to me. What happens if I remove platinumHD and gold HD and add gold HD
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would get the Gold HD with the Platinum Channels.
> Consumer: and it would cost what compared to what I am currently paying?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would not be charged for the Platinum channels.
> Consumer: so my biil would be 10 less?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Yes.
> Consumer: and would there be some sort of commitment on my part?
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: We don't request commitments when changing programming. Unless the programming requires a dish upgrade to receive the programming.
> Consumer: so make it so
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: I'd be happy to assist you with that. Please give me 2-3 minutes for this.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: There is a 5.00 downgrade fee when removing programming.
> Consumer: I am not downgrading, I am staying the same
> Consumer: How you do it is pretty much a streamline services
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: I will waive the downgrade fee. There is a fee when your programming changes cause your billing to decrease.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Your new monthly rate will be $ 118.97 not including taxes or credits. Your next bill will be slightly different than this rate because we charge from the date you make a change plus a one time $5 transaction fee for downgrading your service.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: I have made the changes on the account. Please allow 10-15 minutes for the changes to take effect.
> (23-12-3) Joanne C.: Is there anything else that I can assist you with Consumer?
> Consumer: I get upset enough that I have to pay for local channes just to get the OTA guide so I appreciate you not charging for the downgrade
> Consumer: NO That should do it


Now I wait to see if I get charge $5.00 to downgrade or not. CSR did say she was waving it.

Interesting side note: I sent an email to Dish last month about this and DID NOT get a response.


----------



## Paul Secic

manzelmo said:


> Talk about confusing
> 
> My go round with Customer Service, today.
> 
> Now I wait to see if I get charge $5.00 to downgrade or not. CSR did say she was waving it.
> 
> Interesting side note: I sent an email to Dish last month about this and DID NOT get a response.


IMHO those channels arn't worth the hassle.


----------



## coldsteel

Paul Secic said:


> IMHO those channels arn't worth the hassle.


IMNSHO, why do you care anymore? Honestly.


----------



## RasputinAXP

coldsteel said:


> IMNSHO, why do you care anymore? Honestly.


Hey, leave him alone, he's already disgruntled with U-verse.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Nothing wrong with spending a little time and effort, and NOT spend money on something you shouldn't be spending money on.


----------



## manzelmo

Well I happen to like Crime & Investigation HD (387), HDNET Movies (383), MAVTV HD(361), MGM HD (385), Universal HD (9427) So getting them for free was why I bothered.

If you are a guy MAVTV is just too funny, if a little twisted.


----------



## billyfury

They have been charging me $10 for Gold HD and an additonal $10 for Platimum HD. I think only for last month. CSR told me because they have so many coustomers they wait for you to call in to remove the second charge. I guess they dont have a computer. Anyway this thread has saved me $10 a month. 

billyfury


----------



## johny

what are the main features does it have


----------



## johny

what are the channels we get in this


----------



## johny

click here to know more


----------



## Bobby Bearcat

I used the Dish chat and they removed the $10 I was paying.. Thanks for this thread


----------



## Dobe

l8er said:


> Thanks. After looking at the new pricing it appeared to be a discovery worth passing along. Too bad it's been easy for some some subs and difficult for others.





Bobby Bearcat said:


> I used the Dish chat and they removed the $10 I was paying.. Thanks for this thread


This is part of my current statement:

"Premium Channels: 1 Yr Cinemax for a Penny with Autopay Participation, PlatinumHD, HBO, Starz!"

Classic Silver 200 With DVR 57.99
DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) 5.99
2 Premiums With Classic Gold 250 Bonus
Pack, GoldHD and PlatinumHD 50.00
total $113.98 including tax minus $3.00

Two weeks ago I sent an e-mail to customer service about the Platinum package issue. They never responded. I called customer service this week. The women was very nice and seemed to be telling the truth. I'm being charged $10 more for the Platinum package. I used the same approach as *manzelmo* (see transcript below).

The rep said that the channels I care about are not included in *any* HD package. Those channels are Crime & Investigation HD (387), HDNET Movies (383), MAVTV HD(361), MGM HD (385), Universal HD (9427). She said even if I was a new customer I couldn't get these channels without also getting the Platinum package. I told her that I read on this site that the Platinum package was eliminated for new customers and that these channels were now included in new HD packages.

She said that was inaccurate information; that the only way a new customer could get those channels was through a Platinum package and that loyal customers were not being treated differently than new customers. She appeared to be looking through the list of channels as she talked to me. She said she had never heard of this issue before. Again, she was friendly and didn't appear to be lying.

Any suggestions? I guess I could ask for a supervisor. I just don't understand why -- if everything in this thread is true (see below) -- the representatives could be so misinformed, especially when they're looking at the packages as I talk with them.



billyfury said:


> They have been charging me $10 for Gold HD and an additonal $10 for Platimum HD. I think only for last month. CSR told me because they have so many coustomers they wait for you to call in to remove the second charge. I guess they dont have a computer. Anyway this thread has saved me $10 a month.
> 
> billyfury





l8er said:


> As of today (August 1st) the Dish Network website now shows Platinum HD is free with any other HD package. (And there's no place to add Platinum HD to any existing package). So for those of us already subscribing to an HD package, shouldn't Platinum HD now be included at no additional charge?
> 
> Edit (8/13/2009): for the benefit of anyone coming to the party late:
> 
> 1) As of 8/1/2009 the Platinum HD add-on for $10/month no longer exists.
> 2) The channels that were part of Platinum HD should now be free for any Dish Network sub, in spite of anything the Dish Network website says or Dish Network CSRs might tell you. Since you can no longer buy "Platinum HD" it is now part of the Dish Network HD package. (This is NOT JUST FOR NEW SUBSCRIBERS).
> 3) Anyone subscribing to any Dish Network HD package should be able to the get the former Platinum HD channels for free.
> 4) THE ONLY EXCEPTION TO THIS MAY BE TURBOHD SUBS who did not subscribe to the Platinum HD add-on prior to 8/1/2009.
> 
> See the following posts in this thread for more info:
> ttp://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2173310&postcount=10
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2175327&postcount=36


Quote:
Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: My name is Joanne my operator id is RLW,. While I'm researching your issue how is your day going?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: I understand you have billing questions?
Consumer: I survive
Consumer: yes
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: That is good to hear.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: For account security, would you please verify your zip code for me?
Consumer: 85023
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Since you had the Platinum HD you were grandfathered in to the package.
Consumer: So you are making me pay 10 for something that is now free?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Unfortunately, customers that had the Platinum HD previously does have the 10.00 charge.
Consumer: What happens if you remve it?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would lose the channels in the Platinum package.
Consumer: Which of those channels are not is my current package?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: BET JAZZ HD (371), Crime & Investigation HD (387),Fashion TV HD(374), HDNET Movies (383), LOGO HD (373),MAVTV HD(361), MGM HD (385), NBA TV HD (402), NHL Network HD (9540), Universal HD (9427), and the World Fishing Network HD (394).
Consumer: I have HD Gold
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Those channels above are in the Platinum HD package.
Consumer: some seem to be in HD Gold
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: If you remove the Platinum HD package you will lose those channels.
Consumer: is HDNET different from HDNET MOvies?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Yes.
Consumer: what are the channel numbers.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: The HDNET is channel 362.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: HDNET Movies is 383.
Consumer: so how else can you get what was in PlatinumHD now that it is gone?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: The Platinum HD channels are still available just not as a separate package.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: You have the option of removing the channels new customers subscribing don't.
Consumer: ok how would you order them and what do they cost?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: They are now part of the HD packages.
Consumer: we are going in a circle. What HD package are they in?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: The are in all of the HD packages.
Consumer: I have GOLD HD rignt now so how would I lose any of those channels then?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: They are not included in your HD package as you had them in separate packages. They are only included in the HD Bronze, HD Silver, HD Gold if you are just adding HD programming.
Consumer: This is very confusing
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Since you already had the two separate packages your HD package doesn't include them in the HD Gold as then you would be receiving two of each of the channels in the Platinum package. If you remove the package you will lose the channels.
Consumer: ok still makes no sense to me. What happens if I remove platinumHD and gold HD and add gold HD
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would get the Gold HD with the Platinum Channels.
Consumer: and it would cost what compared to what I am currently paying?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: You would not be charged for the Platinum channels.
Consumer: so my biil would be 10 less?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Yes.
Consumer: and would there be some sort of commitment on my part?
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: We don't request commitments when changing programming. Unless the programming requires a dish upgrade to receive the programming.
Consumer: so make it so
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: I'd be happy to assist you with that. Please give me 2-3 minutes for this.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: There is a 5.00 downgrade fee when removing programming.
Consumer: I am not downgrading, I am staying the same
Consumer: How you do it is pretty much a streamline services
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: I will waive the downgrade fee. There is a fee when your programming changes cause your billing to decrease.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Your new monthly rate will be $ 118.97 not including taxes or credits. Your next bill will be slightly different than this rate because we charge from the date you make a change plus a one time $5 transaction fee for downgrading your service.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: I have made the changes on the account. Please allow 10-15 minutes for the changes to take effect.
(23-12-3) Joanne C.: Is there anything else that I can assist you with Consumer?
Consumer: I get upset enough that I have to pay for local channes just to get the OTA guide so I appreciate you not charging for the downgrade
Consumer: NO That should do it


----------



## euro_boy

I actually dropped Platinum HD in April. After seeing this thread I used Dish Chat to add it for free today


----------



## Dobe

I don't see the "Platinum channels" in any of the HD packages. However, at the bottom of the page below, it says:

"SPECIAL BONUS! Get Platinum HD *(reg. price $10 p/m)* with any HD package.'

The word "SPECIAL" suggests "being other than the usual : additional, extra" "designed for a particular purpose or occasion"

So Platinum HD is still a package (reg: $10 p/m), but the current "SPECIAL" allows new customers to get it for free. I guess I should have done more research. Technically, what the rep told me is true. She just left out that they curently have a "SPECIAL" which allows the Platinum packages to be added for free.

So this is a sales pitch -- from DISH's POV -- to attract new customers and they don't want to lose the $10 p/m from existing customers *who are under contract* and paying the $10 p/m.

I guess they make exceptions , even if you're under contract, if you make enough noise?

http://dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx

This information doesn't appear to be correct:



coldsteel said:


> OK, don't know what you're hearing/smoking, but *YOU CANNOT GET PLATINUM HD WITH ANY TURBO HD PACKAGE UNLESS YOU HAD PLATINUM HD BEFORE 8/1/09 ALREADY...*
> 
> There is *NO* way to.


----------



## Dobe

I just noticed that below the "Special Bonus" offer it says:

1 = Additional fees apply to view.
2 = Available in: Ohio, Michigan, Iowa, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Illinois and sections of Pennsylvania and Indiana.
*3 = Offer available to new customers only.*


----------



## coldsteel

Dobe said:


> This information doesn't appear to be correct:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by coldsteel
> OK, don't know what you're hearing/smoking, but YOU CANNOT GET PLATINUM HD WITH ANY TURBO HD PACKAGE UNLESS YOU HAD PLATINUM HD BEFORE 8/1/09 ALREADY...
> 
> There is NO way to.


Sorry, that information is correct. If you are on the Turbo HD packages (HD only, not the Classic with HD add-on), and did not have the Platinum HD package on your account before 8/1/09, you CANNOT add the Platinum HD channels to your account. Also, if you remove them, saving the $10, you lose them FOREVER.


----------



## Dobe

Okay, sorry I doubted you.

It's confusing because at the bottom of the DISH page it says the "Special Bonus" allows a person to add "Platinum HD to *any* HD package. I guess they've eliminated "TurboGold" and now only have the 3 Classic packages. For $10 p/m you can 55, 70 or 80 HD channels depending on what Classic package you have?

http://dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx

Unless a person is very familiar with DISH speak and the DISH packages, this is very confusing.

I have:

1. Classic Silver 200;

2. Classic Gold 250 Bonus Pack,

3. GoldHD and

4. PlatinumHD

So if I were a new member [since 8/1/09], my "Classic Gold 250" would allow me to add 80 HD channels for $10 and I could get the Platinum channels for free (or are the Platinum channels included in the 80 HD channels?).

It appears that the Platinum channels are free for any new customer who has a Bronze, Silver or Gold Classic package and adds an HD package.

The language "offer available to new customers only" apparently allows them to charge existing loyal customers $10 for channels that new customers are getting for free.

This explains why some reps won't remove the $10 charge.

But why do some reps remove the $10 charge for the Platinum channels, while others make you drop your old "Classic Gold 250" with the separate Platinum ($10 p/m) package and replace it with a new "Classic Gold 250" that includes HD with free Platinum channels?

Am I the only one that's confused?


----------



## dpd146

Dobe said:


> But why do some reps remove the $10 charge for the Platinum channels, while others make you drop your old "Classic Gold 250" with the separate Platinum ($10 p/m) package and replace it with a new "Classic Gold 250" that includes HD with free Platinum channels?
> 
> Am I the only one that's confused?


I was trying to get NHL HD activated with the multi-sport package and the CSR said "Ok in order to get that channel you would need Platinum HD for an extra $10 a month." I told her that was crazy, the channel is listed as available with my package on the website. I mentioned I have been with Dish forever etc... I think she sensed my not so subtle frustration because she put me on hold and then came back a few minutes later saying she could add Platinum HD and my monthly charge would be the same.

I ended up with a good deal but going through the call while looking around the website I was totally lost on what was going on. I have been with Dish since the 90's and I have never understood the packages.


----------



## ggotch5445

Wow! 

I have been a Dish customer since July, and have the Gold 250 with Gold HD package.

As the result of this thread, I went to the Dish website, entered the Dish Chat, and simply asked if it would be possible to get the HD Platinum package added to my account for free. The rep said that he would be happy to add the service free of charge, and that I would have it in 5 to 10 minutes.

I double-checked, and asked if this was a limited time promo, and whether there would be a charge after a certain amount of time. The rep said it would always be free as long as I maintained my HD package.

Very superb!! Thanks guys here at DBS.com, and Dish Network!!


----------



## Dobe

So apparently you can get the Platinum channels for free if you're no longer under contract or if you are under contract but do not currently have a Platinum package?

The problem is if you're under contract and already have a pre-8/1/09 Platinum package?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dobe said:


> So apparently you can get the Platinum channels for free if you're no longer under contract or if you are under contract but do not currently have a Platinum package?
> 
> The problem is if you're under contract and already have a pre-8/1/09 Platinum package?


If you are still paying for Platinum, use the Chat mode, explain you know of and point them towards posts about users no longer being charged and via chat they will drop the $10 fee. Most have good luck with Chat, I didn't make the change at my house until 08-05 and made the change on my Parents accoutn 08-12. So that was After 08-01 and we both had platinum on our accounts since it 1st came out.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> If you are still paying for Platinum, use the Chat mode, explain you know of and point them towards posts about users no longer being charged and via chat they will drop the $10 fee. Most have good luck with Chat, I didn't make the change at my house until 08-05 and made the change on my Parents accoutn 08-12. So that was After 08-01 and we both had platinum on our accounts since it 1st came out.


+1 September 2.


----------



## Paul Secic

coldsteel said:


> Sorry, that information is correct. If you are on the Turbo HD packages (HD only, not the Classic with HD add-on), and did not have the Platinum HD package on your account before 8/1/09, you CANNOT add the Platinum HD channels to your account. Also, if you remove them, saving the $10, you lose them FOREVER.


Hmm. I'm considered a new customer, new I.D. I get Platinium. I think it's because I have AEP.


----------



## Dobe

Persistence pays off. There was no argument with the on-line chat guy. He immediately removed the $10 charge. I don't know why live-chat works so much better than talking to a cust rep on the phone.

Oh well, it worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dragon342

Yes!the charge should be removed!


----------



## samsmith

There is no major difference between a live chat-rep or a rep on ph, its just that dish has recently changed its HD package options and started offering platinum pack at no extra cost to its customers when ever they signup for a basic HD pack(old customers who were paying $10 extra for platinium pack were grand fathered, unless you call and ask they will not stop charging you for platinium pack)


----------



## Dobe

samsmith said:


> There is no major difference between a live chat-rep or a rep on ph .... unless you call and ask they will not stop charging you for platinium pack)


I called a CRP and e-mailed customer support. They promise a quick e-mail response. The e-mail was sent 2 weeks ago and was never answered.

The phone rep said that DBSTALK.COM was giving out bad information and denied that Platinum channels were now included in the Classic packages with an HD package.

As I said, the live-chat guy removed the charge after 30 seconds of conversation. I don't think this was a coincidence or that I just got a mis-informed phone rep.

It doesn't matter. At this point I'm happy and will use live chat in the future.

You're correct that it doesn't make sense that a phone rep would be less informed than a live rep.


----------



## digital223

Wow !
It pays to sub to DBSTalk.
I just Called DN Billing and asked it was true that Platinum was now free.
Her answer was affirmitive, and she removed the $10.00 fee.
Thanks DBS and DN.


----------



## dennispap

GrumpyBear said:


> If you are still paying for Platinum, use the Chat mode, explain you know of and point them towards posts about users no longer being charged and via chat they will drop the $10 fee. Most have good luck with Chat, I didn't make the change at my house until 08-05 and made the change on my Parents accoutn 08-12. So that was After 08-01 and we both had platinum on our accounts since it 1st came out.


Same here Sept 2nd


----------



## digital223

Just warning for everyone. Check all you HD channels after calling for the $10reduction !

A new problem. When I called I was told that I would get the $10 removed. But the next day I had lost 10 HD channels. Called DN and after a long conversation. the csr was going to send the signal to my 722 for those missing channels. Oops !
Right in the middle of the download, I hear a busy signal. No callback from the csr. I call again. csr does the same as the first........... still missing 9 channels. So he decieds that the 722 is bad, and is going to send a replacement. Ok, next day I print out the DN PG and find out all of the 9 missing channels are from my Gold 250/Classic Gold pack.
Called again, tell the csr I beleive my 722 is ok and ask him to check my subscription. Turns out the first csr gave me the free Platinium $10, and dropped my Gold pack ! He corrected my subscription and set me up so that I am now receiving all my HD package. What a mess. Now I have to wait for my next bill to see if all is ok. And also refuse the replacement 722 when UPS delivers.


----------



## GrumpyBear

digital223 said:


> Just warning for everyone. Check all you HD channels after calling for the $10reduction !
> 
> A new problem. When I called I was told that I would get the $10 removed. But the next day I had lost 10 HD channels. Called DN and after a long conversation. the csr was going to send the signal to my 722 for those missing channels. Oops !
> Right in the middle of the download, I hear a busy signal. No callback from the csr. I call again. csr does the same as the first........... still missing 9 channels. So he decieds that the 722 is bad, and is going to send a replacement. Ok, next day I print out the DN PG and find out all of the 9 missing channels are from my Gold 250/Classic Gold pack.
> Called again, tell the csr I beleive my 722 is ok and ask him to check my subscription. Turns out the first csr gave me the free Platinium $10, and dropped my Gold pack ! He corrected my subscription and set me up so that I am now receiving all my HD package. What a mess. Now I have to wait for my next bill to see if all is ok. And also refuse the replacement 722 when UPS delivers.


Glad it all worked out in the end. 
Trying to figure out what 10 channels you lost? If you had Platinum only HD Channels, you would have been missing more than just 10.


----------



## desmo907

I am a bit confused. My rates changed with my bill this month.

I see charges on my paper vill for SilverHD $10 and PlatinumHD for $10 (total $20) yet my online account says HD & Platinum $10.00. I chatted with the CSR and he said I get credit of $10 next month as I should only be charged $10 for all my HD (with Top 200).

But did Platinum go away last August? I have been playing $20 (Silver and Plat) forever on top ot the Top 200.

Its hard to keep up with these changes....


----------



## phrelin

desmo907 said:


> I am a bit confused. My rates changed with my bill this month.
> 
> I see charges on my paper vill for SilverHD $10 and PlatinumHD for $10 (total $20) yet my online account says HD & Platinum $10.00. I chatted with the CSR and he said I get credit of $10 next month as I should only be charged $10 for all my HD (with Top 200).
> 
> But did Platinum go away last August? I have been playing $20 (Silver and Plat) forever on top ot the Top 200.
> 
> Its hard to keep up with these changes....


You're not going to like this, but yes as of last August *if you asked for the promotion, you got it free*. It was fine print that we couldn't get it in an offer for new customers as I posted in this thread:


phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, I thought I'd look at the possibility of getting the PlatinumHD charge off my bill (I've had it since the "metal packages" came into being). The screen I now see on line is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting as we're seeing confusion galore. The only turbo page I can find is here. But this is typical for Dish. Anyone have "THE MEMO" from the person in charge, or is there no person in charge.


And then there was this post:


redelephants said:


> To all, I would like to advise you that after speaking with Corporate Customer Service about the platinum hd tier, normally charged at 10 dollars a month, that it is now included in the HD tier you sub to. After speaking with corportate for a few minutes they explained to me that CSRs apparantely are not understanding the information coming from the Corporate Office in regards to the changes that occured August 1st. I would like to let everyone know that I continually had problems with CSRs via chat trying to achieve the addition of the old Platinum Hd channels. There should be no reason that subs are having these problems and should have already had these channels added effective Aug. 1. I recommend if you continue to have problems getting these channels added that you call Corporate Customer Service immediately and let them know of the problems you are experiencing. The Corp CSR I spoke with was in complete disaray that the CSRs are causing us these problems and was very opologetic. They can be reached at 303-723-1000. I hope that this will further eliminate any confusion from this post foward.


----------



## l8er

Apparently somebody skipped Ethics classes in junior college. 

1) You can't now "buy" what was called Platinum HD for $10/month. (And it's been that way since last August.)

2) Yet some customers are still getting charged $10 for Platinum HD - until they either see this thread or find out about it some other way.

The "ethical" approach to this would have been to promote it as something new, wonderful and free for new subscribers, but at the same time stop charging longtime customers for something that no longer is available as a $10/month add on.


----------



## bnborg

Go to the Dish Network HDTV page, either anonymously (http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx) or after signing in (http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx). You see the same thing in the price area it says (reg. price $10.00/mo), greyed out.

But if you are being billed for it, you have to take action, such as remove HD service and then re-add it. Or, you can change basic package, and then back if you want.

Note, you have to "commit" the changes, that is, hit Review and Order after each change, in order for it to really take.


----------



## slackusr

I have been away from this forum for too long. I have been getting charged for Gold HD + Plat HD since August. I immediately called Dish after reading this thread and basically said "WTF?" I politely asked them to remove the Plat HD charge which they did without hesitation, and I also asked to be credited for the last six months. He could not do that but could do three months which is ok by me. Although it may help that I have been a customer since 1998. We'll see what the bill looks like next month.


----------



## archer75

So i'm an exisiting customer, still under contract. I only have dish family right now but if I get a low end HD only package I could get the platinum channels for free?


----------



## coldsteel

archer75 said:


> So i'm an exisiting customer, still under contract. I only have dish family right now but if I get a low end HD only package I could get the platinum channels for free?


No. You cannot add Platinum HD to the Dish America/Turbo HD packages at all. If you add the Top 120 and Bronze HD, Platinum HD comes with the Bronze HD for free. Of course, you just almost doubled your bill.


----------



## jimb

My bill says I'm paying $20.00 for both Silver and PlatinumHD. What channels would I loose if I only get SilverHD and drop the 10.00 platinum? So confusing.


----------



## Paul Secic

jimb said:


> My bill says I'm paying $20.00 for both Silver and PlatinumHD. What channels would I loose if I only get SilverHD and drop the 10.00 platinum? So confusing.


About 5 premium movie channels which are great. The rest aren't good.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jimb said:


> My bill says I'm paying $20.00 for both Silver and PlatinumHD. What channels would I loose if I only get SilverHD and drop the 10.00 platinum? So confusing.


Go to dish's website and do a online chat, get the platinum for free. If they give you a hassel about it, tell them you know if you drop Platinum you can added it back for free.


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> Go to dish's website and do a online chat, get the platinum for free. If they give you a hassel about it, tell them you know if you drop Platinum you can added it back for free.


Yeah, that's not going to work. Drop the HD yourself online, eat the $5 downgrade fee, and re-add HD yourself.


----------



## bnborg

If you are a long time "good" customer, there should be no downgrade fee.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> Yeah, that's not going to work. Drop the HD yourself online, eat the $5 downgrade fee, and re-add HD yourself.


Not sure if it still works or not, has worked for most. Even if he pays $5 for the downgrade He breakes even in a month. Better than paying the $10 extra for no reason, and you keep the channels.


----------



## coldsteel

bnborg said:


> If you are a long time "good" customer, there should be no downgrade fee.


Automated system online charges it no matter what.


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> Even if he pays $5 for the downgrade He breakes even in a month. Better than paying the $10 extra for no reason, and you keep the channels.


Totally agree with you on this point.


----------



## bnborg

coldsteel said:


> Automated system online charges it no matter what.


Yeah, I guess you are right.

I checked my previous bills and there was a $5 "Transaction Fee" in December when I had dropped HD and added HD+Platinum. But I had also dropped Gold and added Silver. At least that was how it was billed when I changed from Gold + HD to Silver + HD+Platinum.

Oh Well, it is still worth it. :sure:


----------



## kktk

So how does this work if you are only getting the HD channels?

I guess I should clarify that I have Dish America and the platinum HD add on right now.


----------



## coldsteel

kktk said:


> So how does this work if you are only getting the HD channels?
> 
> I guess I should clarify that I have Dish America and the platinum HD add on right now.


You will still pay the $10 extra. If you ever remove Platinum HD, you lose it for as long as you're on the DishAmerica packages. DiahAmerica cannot have Platinum HD unless you had it before.

FYI, if you went to a Top ### package and a metal HD + Platinum, then go back to DishAmerica, you'd not get Platinum back.


----------



## Rick Garrison

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you... 
Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me a moment to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
DISH: Your patience is greatly appreciated. 
DISH: I will be happy to assist you with that, Richard. 
DISH: Could you please verify the zip code on the account, and one of your receiver numbers? 
DISH: You can find the Receiver Number on the System Info screen by pressing the “Menu” button on the Dish Remote Twice. 
DISH: It starts with ROO. 
ME: 4#### R#####27966 
DISH: Thank you for the information. 
DISH: Yes. I see that you have two HD packages on the account Gold HD and Platinum HD packages. 
DISH: Gold HD package is $10.00 per month and Platinum HD package is also $10.00 per month. 
DISH: You have had both the HD packages from the beginning. 
ME: Yes, but I have the America Everything pack and the HD is supposed to be an additional $10, not $20. 
DISH: I am sorry. You will get only 1 HD package for $10.00 per month. 
ME: Which one? Platinum isn't even available any more... 
DISH: You will be charged additional $10.00 per month for Platinum as you are charged now. 
ME: Are you saying that the ONLY way to get ALL HD channels to to continue with both Gold and Platinum. 
DISH: Yes. Both the packages include different HD channels. 
ME: This is not the understanding I get from the DBSTALK board. 
ME: Are you saying they are wrong? 
DISH: May I know what did they informed you? 
ME: That Platinum is avilable for any other pack except the Everything pack. You can also see the page dishnetwork.com/packages/eco_detail.aspx?pack=AEP and note there is NO mention of Platinum, just $10 extra for over 120HD channels. 
DISH: Since you have been a wonderful customer with us I will go ahead and provide you with Platinum HD package free with your Gold HD package. 
ME: Thank you. I think you would have to admit that DISH's programming is confusing at best... 
DISH: You're very welcome. 
DISH: I am sorry for any confusion. 
DISH: I will also provide you with 3 free PPV movie coupons. 
DISH: You will receive them in your e-mail in 5 minutes. 
ME: Thank You... Just glad we came to an understanding... 
DISH: You're very welcome. 
DISH: Your new monthly bill is $###.## plus taxes. 
ME: OK 
DISH: You are all set. Have I handled everything to your satisfaction? 
ME: Yes, thanks. 
DISH: You're very welcome. 
DISH: I'm glad we were able to take care of that for you. Thank you for being a DISH Network customer, have a great day. 
Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.


----------



## l8er

You'd think that nearly 9 months after they made the change, it would be clear to all CSRs that Platinum HD should be at no charge for new or existing customers.


----------



## Paul Secic

l8er said:


> You'd think that nearly 9 months after they made the change, it would be clear to all CSRs that Platinum HD should be at no charge for new or existing customers.


I don't people in India get Dishnetwork.:eek2:


----------



## rudecuple

I was also charged the $10 for both the Gold and Platinum HD. The customer service reps were no help getting me credit to my account for the over payment since August. After they took the Platinum off the account, I emailed [email protected]. Within a day they had credited me $80 for the previous 8 months. I have been with Dish for 12 years, don't know if this made a difference.


----------



## faithhevans

I called a couple of weeks ago and complained that I was paying $10 a month while other subscribers were receiving Platinum for free. The CSR credited my account for this month and then took off the fee permanently. What can I say - 10 bucks is 10 bucks


----------



## kcolg30

So am I getting the shaft since DISH is billing me $10 a month for platinum?? I have the America Everything pack.


----------



## Dicx

Just got the Platinum HD free through chat. Good customer, loyal, same stuff others are seeing.


----------



## domingos35

i just looked at my bill and it says HD & PLATINUM $10
Am i getting chaged the right amount?


thanks


----------



## GrumpyBear

domingos35 said:


> i just looked at my bill and it says HD & PLATINUM $10
> Am i getting chaged the right amount?
> 
> thanks


Yes thats the right price. Wrong price would be HD $10 and Platinum $10


----------



## domingos35

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes thats the right price. Wrong price would be HD $10 and Platinum $10


thanks


----------



## kcolg30

So what is the difference between HD and HD Platinum?


----------



## domingos35

kcolg30 said:


> So what is the difference between HD and HD Platinum?


good question


----------



## James Long

kcolg30 said:


> So what is the difference between HD and HD Platinum?


Yes.

HD is the Bronze HD/Silver HD/Gold HD that is mostly HD versions of SD channels (with HDNet, HD Theater and Paladia also included).

Platinum HD is the extra channels ... now 14 of them ... that are not available in SD.

As of last August subscribers could choose "HD & Platinum HD" for $10 instead of the separate Bronze/Silver/Gold plus Platinum packages. HD versions of all the SD channels one subscribes to plus the extra (now 14) channels.


----------



## GrumpyBear

domingos35 said:


> good question


Depending on how long you have been around, Dish has gone through different naming systems(why I don't know). Dish had the America's Top xxx packages in the past, changed the package names, to Bronze, Silver and Gold, and now Have changed them back to America's Top xxx Packages(Metal colors never did make much sense). Gold package is now America's Top 250. 
You paid $10 for the HD versions of the SD channels in your package, and paid $10 more for Platinum which were channels that didn't have a SD counterpart. Last August, they combined them so if you had Gold, Silver and Bronze+(I believe on the Bronze level) you could get your HD level and Platinum channels for $10 instead of $10 each.

Platinum channels in the 361 and up to 394 currently, and you wont find the Platinum channels in the 9xxx area as, 361-394 are there original mappings. 
94xx channels are the orignal mappings for the HD channels, but you can use a feature to map them down to their SD counterparts, or map them down and block out the SD counterpart so you only see 1 channel.

I personally map down, and then lock out the SD channel. ie, ESPN, channel 140 is mapped down from 9424, but instead of seeing a HD and a SD version of 140, I lock out the SD version of 140. Its easy to do as the HD is labled HD. I don't see a reason to learn a new channel number, when I am already used to it. I hardly ever use the 94xx channels at all, using the map downs also make it real easy to spot a new HD channel, as Dish doen't always announce new Channels, and when you see two channel 135's you know Dish has added new channels.


----------



## kcolg30

GrumpyBear said:


> Depending on how long you have been around, Dish has gone through different naming systems(why I don't know). Dish had the America's Top xxx packages in the past, changed the package names, to Bronze, Silver and Gold, and now Have changed them back to America's Top xxx Packages(Metal colors never did make much sense). Gold package is now America's Top 250.
> You paid $10 for the HD versions of the SD channels in your package, and paid $10 more for Platinum which were channels that didn't have a SD counterpart. Last August, they combined them so if you had Gold, Silver and Bronze+(I believe on the Bronze level) you could get your HD level and Platinum channels for $10 instead of $10 each.
> 
> Platinum channels in the 361 and up to 394 currently, and you wont find the Platinum channels in the 9xxx area as, 361-394 are there original mappings.
> 94xx channels are the orignal mappings for the HD channels, but you can use a feature to map them down to their SD counterparts, or map them down and block out the SD counterpart so you only see 1 channel.
> 
> I personally map down, and then lock out the SD channel. ie, ESPN, channel 140 is mapped down from 9424, but instead of seeing a HD and a SD version of 140, I lock out the SD version of 140. Its easy to do as the HD is labled HD. I don't see a reason to learn a new channel number, when I am already used to it. I hardly ever use the 94xx channels at all, using the map downs also make it real easy to spot a new HD channel, as Dish doen't always announce new Channels, and when you see two channel 135's you know Dish has added new channels.


So if I have the "Everything pack" and sub to the "Plat HD", do I have all the HD channels or do I need to add another package.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Sounds like you should have everything then. Do you have channels 111, 149, and 380 in HD?
If so you are all set.


----------



## kcolg30

GrumpyBear said:


> Sounds like you should have everything then. Do you have channels 111, 149, and 380 in HD?
> If so you are all set.


Yes Sir..


----------

